# Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2021



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2021 às 00:00)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Fev 2021 às 21:20)

Boa Noite,
Fevereiro começa com um dia de céu nublado, mas nas últimas horas do dia o sol ainda apareceu, ainda que um pouco envergonhado.
Tudo bastante verdejante! 





Vamos ver o que chove nos próximos dias!

*11,8ºC *atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Fev 2021 às 18:51)

Mais algum chuvisco e nevoeiro principalmente durante a madrugada, finalmente este tempo " chato" chegou ao fim, pois a partir de amanhã já vem chuva mais " consistente".


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2021 às 19:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado. 

Máxima: 18.2ºC
mínima. 14.2ºC


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2021 às 21:17)

Boa Noite,
Por aqui alguma chuva fraca durante a madrugada e céu muito nublado todo o dia. 

*1.8mm *acumulados.

*12,1ºC *atuais.


----------



## Mr.Jones (3 Fev 2021 às 17:02)

Boas!
Dia de chuva por aqui, fraca, mas que persiste desde a manhã .
Nas últimas horas aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade 
Avaliando pelo radar temos chuva nesta zona por mais umas horinhas


----------



## joralentejano (3 Fev 2021 às 18:11)

Boas,
Manhã com alguma chuva, mas depois de almoço é que choveu de forma mais intensa durante algum tempo, pois foi quando passou a parte mais intensa da frente. Era pequena, mas o seu movimento lento dava origem a maiores acumulados.

O acumulado na estação de referência segue nos *11.7mm*.

Portalegre acumulou 8.3mm das 13h ás 14h e o acumulado diário segue nos *18mm*. 

Como efeito, o Rio Caia já está com caudal de cheia, mas ainda longe de máximos que por vezes atinge. Há pouco estava assim:

















Se as previsões se concretizarem, amanhã já não se vê a pedra das duas primeiras fotos e provavelmente vai começar a galgar as margens. Vamos ver! 
Há água a brotar por todo o lado, imagino na serra...

*12,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2021 às 05:27)

Aviso amarelo de precipitação para toda a Região Sul:


----------



## AMFC (4 Fev 2021 às 06:32)

Sagres com chuva intensa neste momento


----------



## meteo_xpepe (4 Fev 2021 às 07:58)

10mm acumulados. Não para


----------



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2021 às 08:48)

Bom dia

Às 08h45, os acumulados estão nos 15,2mm no Sítio das Fontes e nos 14,2mm em Carvoeiro.
E continua a chover moderadamente, com picos de maior intensidade.


----------



## AMFC (4 Fev 2021 às 09:49)

Segundo o IPMA sagres acumulou  cerca de 19 mm desde o inicio da madrugada.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Fev 2021 às 09:50)

O Barlavento soma valores entre os 20 mm a 25 mm até as 09h do dia de hoje. 
A próxima vaga será mais para tarde.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2021 às 10:56)

Bom dia,
Chove há várias horas de forma moderada, por vezes mais forte. Tem sido bem distribuída ao longo das horas e ainda bem porque senão dava problemas.
*26mm* acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2021 às 11:12)

Boas. Sigo com 12mm por aqui, sendo que mesmo assim a parte mais intensa da precipitação está mais a sul... 9.2ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Fev 2021 às 12:03)

*Chuva forte já provocou várias inundações no Alentejo. Há vários lençóis de água nas estradas (c/vídeo)*

A chuva forte e persistente que tem caído no Alentejo, nas últimas horas, já provocou várias inundações do Norte ao Sul do Alentejo.

De acordo com a informação disponibilizada pela Proteção Civil, o distrito de Beja tem sido até agora o mais afetado, onde já se registaram várias inundações, nomeadamente nos concelhos de Beja, Moura e Vidigueira.

No distrito de Évora, também já houve registo de inundações, nomeadamente em Reguengos de Monsaraz e no distrito de Portalegre, Elvas, Campo Maior e Portalegre são os concelhos onde já se registaram ocorrências.

No vídeo seguinte pode ver-se um lençol de água de grandes dimensões no IP8, junto à cidade de Beja:








https://odigital.sapo.pt/chuva-fort...nUQjud1h7-Nb5tlsIUISQ48sTdiMneDuXeNd5_pXrwYZ4


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2021 às 12:27)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Chuva forte já provocou várias inundações no Alentejo. Há vários lençóis de água nas estradas (c/vídeo)*
> 
> A chuva forte e persistente que tem caído no Alentejo, nas últimas horas, já provocou várias inundações do Norte ao Sul do Alentejo.
> 
> ...



A ver se essa alguma dessa água chega à barragem do Roxo, que bem precisa. (Está somente a 30%).

Acumulados na rede do meteoalentejo.pt superiores a 30mm:
40,5mm - Redondo
37,2mm - Vidigueira
32,1mm - Vila Viçosa
30,9mm - Castro Verde
30,3mm - Aljustrel
30,0mm - Moura


----------



## meteo_xpepe (4 Fev 2021 às 12:37)

Por aqui sigo com 22.1mm...!


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2021 às 12:46)

Por aqui, tem chovido pouco.  Acumulei ontem 5 mm e hoje levo apenas 3 mm. Dentro do esperado, aliás os modelos colocavam bastante mais precipitação no Barlavento do que no Sotavento.

A estação da Praia da Luz, já leva 32 mm.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2021 às 12:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, tem chovido pouco.  Acumulei ontem 5 mm e hoje levo apenas 3 mm. Dentro do esperado, aliás os modelos colocavam bastante mais precipitação no Barlavento do que no Sotavento.
> 
> A estação da Praia da Luz, já leva 32 mm.


De acordo com o radar, não me admiro nada que o Sotavento (ou pelo menos parte, ali entre Albufeira  e talvez Olhão), aumente os acumulados daqui a pouco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2021 às 13:16)

Trovoada, por aqui e chove bem.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2021 às 13:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Trovoada, por aqui e chove bem.


----------



## comentador (4 Fev 2021 às 13:41)

Boa tarde!

Até ao momento desde Setembro de 2020 tenho registado 325,0 mm de precipitação numa zona próximo de Alvalade Sado. Hoje já sigo com quase 40,0 mm. A seca foi tão grande que o Rio Sado ainda não é visível água turva, mas por esta zona ter um relevo pouco acentuado, acredito que estes quase 40,0 mm irão fazer aumentar os caudais deste rio e outros ribeiros e claro contribuir para o aumento das reservas das albufeiras que até ao momento a Barragem Monte da Rocha está com 13% da capacidade máxima.

Por aqui os últimos dias têm sido de chuva e os solos estão praticamente saturados. Continua a chover com intensidade deste as 6:30 da madrugada.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2021 às 15:01)

E pronto, Sol radiante por aqui. Vamos ver o que resta do "evento"... 15.6mm.


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2021 às 15:36)

Novas extensas manchas de precipitação em movimento SW/NE ou SSW/NNE:





*Amareleja* é uma das EMA's do IPMA com maior acumulado, cerca de* 37 mm* em 24 horas. Tem o máximo horário até agora:


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2021 às 16:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Trovoada, por aqui e chove bem.



Coitada veio sozinha, rebentou e fugiu.  Acumulei mais 3 mm do aguaceiro.

Depois, um arco-íris a norte que #vai ficar tudo bem


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2021 às 17:25)

Por aqui houve uma pausa na chuva e fui ver como estavam os cursos de água. Água a correr por todo o lado, incrível! 
Rio Caia com um bom caudal e só não estava mais alto porque a norte daqui choveu menos.
















Imensa água a correr nos campos, autênticos ribeiros e lagos:

























*34.3mm* acumulados. 

Netatmo: *28.8mm*
Elvas: *29mm*
Portalegre: *15.2mm*

Neste momento chove fraco e estão *11,4ºC*.


----------



## vamm (4 Fev 2021 às 17:58)

comentador disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Até ao momento desde Setembro de 2020 tenho registado 325,0 mm de precipitação numa zona próximo de Alvalade Sado. Hoje já sigo com quase 40,0 mm. A seca foi tão grande que o Rio Sado ainda não é visível água turva, mas por esta zona ter um relevo pouco acentuado, acredito que estes quase 40,0 mm irão fazer aumentar os caudais deste rio e outros ribeiros e claro contribuir para o aumento das reservas das albufeiras que até ao momento a Barragem Monte da Rocha está com 13% da capacidade máxima.
> 
> Por aqui os últimos dias têm sido de chuva e os solos estão praticamente saturados. Continua a chover com intensidade deste as 6:30 da madrugada.


Um ribeiro que vai para a Barragem da Rocha, que passa na estrada entre Conceição e Estação de Ourique, já transbordou e deixou a estrada submersa, foi cortada esta manhã.

Falei com um conhecido que trabalha nas Águas e ele diz que ela está a 13% e com o que choveu até agora esperam que chegue aos 20% porque os ribeiros já não levam mais água e está a correr tudo para lá.

Também vi fotos no facebook (já procuro e já partilho aqui) sobre a estrada que liga a Torre Vã ao matadouro do litoral alentejano, cortada, porque a ponte está submersa.

Edit: aqui estão... fotos de Soraia Guerreiro


----------



## vamm (4 Fev 2021 às 18:07)




----------



## Mr.Jones (4 Fev 2021 às 18:54)

Boa tarde!
Dia com muita chuva por aqui, há água por todo o lado . A chuva parou há cerca de 1 hora, as ribeiras da zona com caudal enorme,inclusive algumas já a galgar as margens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Costumo ir passear a cadela por este caminho e, com caudal normal consegue-se atravessar perfeitamente com o jipe. Hoje estava assim: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vou tentar dar um pulinho à barragem de Santa Clara ou ao rio Mira amanhã


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2021 às 19:09)

Esta linha de instabilidade com células fortes e actividade eléctrica promete, atenção ao litoral Algarvio, o costume...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2021 às 19:28)

Abriram-se as comportas do céu. .


----------



## Mr.Jones (4 Fev 2021 às 19:54)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2021 às 20:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Abriram-se as comportas do céu. .



Felizmente a passagem da linha de instabilidade foi muito rápida:










A linha enfraqueceu logo a pós a entrada em terra, mas agora no Alentejo voltou a intensificar-se.
Entretanto outra linha de instabilidade parece seguir o mesmo trajecto vinda de SW/SSW:


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2021 às 21:13)

A segunda linha não perdeu força, antes pelo contrário:


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2021 às 21:26)

Recomeça a chover de forma moderada.* 37.6mm* acumulados.

Netatmo: *31.1mm*
Elvas: *31mm*

Bela rega no sudeste do Alto Alentejo. Bom para a Barragem, pois de todo o lado vem água.


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2021 às 21:45)

joralentejano disse:


> Recomeça a chover de forma moderada.* 37.6mm* acumulados.
> 
> Netatmo: *31.1mm*
> Elvas: *31mm*
> ...



Há uma segunda linha agora a chegar ao Barlavento:


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Fev 2021 às 21:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Recomeça a chover de forma moderada.* 37.6mm* acumulados.
> 
> Netatmo: *31.1mm*
> Elvas: *31mm*
> ...


Hoje até rendeu aí mais para sul, é para não calhar sempre aos mesmos, por aqui vai chovendo agora, depois de um dia normalíssimo de chuva.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Fev 2021 às 22:29)

No Alentejo 
Ribeiros cheios, barragens a descarregar e estradas cortadas após várias horas de chuva (c/vídeos)...e com tanta água ainda por cair ainda nos próximos dias 

https://odigital.sapo.pt/alentejo-r...cortadas-apos-varias-horas-de-chuva-c-videos/ 

Barragem de Monte Novo ( Évora)





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Fev 2021 às 22:43)

As abetardas estão a tomar banho!


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2021 às 22:58)

Estranho, o Algarve não ter aviso amarelo para a precipitação até amanhã às 12h, quando os modelos indicam bastante chuva durante a madrugada/manhã e com a possibilidade de trovoadas.


----------



## efcm (4 Fev 2021 às 22:59)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Acho que passei aí em Maio e a barragem estava vazia +- 30% vou ver se ainda tenho fotos.

Essas descargas seguem para o Alqueva certo ?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Fev 2021 às 23:07)

efcm disse:


> Acho que passei aí em Maio e a barragem estava vazia +- 30% vou ver se ainda tenho fotos.
> 
> Essas descargas seguem para o Alqueva certo ?


É possível que sim, não tenho informação suficiente para o confirmar, sei que se situa no Rio Degebe, a Este de Évora 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Fev 2021 às 23:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estranho, o Algarve não ter aviso amarelo para a precipitação até amanhã às 12h, quando os modelos indicam bastante chuva durante a madrugada/manhã e com a possibilidade de trovoadas.


Os avisos vão ter que aparecer, não tenho dúvidas disso Herculano  Depois avisa se levares com algum tornado em cima 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Fev 2021 às 23:23)

efcm disse:


> Acho que passei aí em Maio e a barragem estava vazia +- 30% vou ver se ainda tenho fotos.
> 
> Essas descargas seguem para o Alqueva certo ?


Sim. Vê-se bem a ligação ao Alqueva na imagem abaixo. Monte Novo em cima, sensivelmente ao centro:





https://apps.sentinel-hub.com/sentinel-playground/?source=S2&lat=38.40356337960024&lng=-7.683563232421875&zoom=11&preset=4_AGRICULTURE&layers=B01,B02,B03&maxcc=100&gain=1.0&gamma=1.0&time=2020-07-01|2021-01-16&atmFilter=&showDates=false&showImage


----------



## Prof BioGeo (4 Fev 2021 às 23:26)

Hoje foi - e continua a ser - um dia de bastante chuva aqui pelo Baixo Alentejo. Passei o dia em reuniões online e em formação igualmente online pelo que não dei a atenção devida ao tempo... apenas via muita chuva! Como não saí de casa, não vi o efeitos da chuva mas consta que houve pequenos alagamentos, nomeadamente na estrada para Pias, junto ao Mourasol (para quem conhece).


----------



## AMFC (4 Fev 2021 às 23:30)

Chuva moderada e persistente em sagres


----------



## meteo_xpepe (4 Fev 2021 às 23:37)

Por Cuba penso que esteja feito o dia: 29.7mm acumulados. Aqui à volta houve acumulados maiores, até perto dos 50mm.
Amanhã prevê-se mais um dia com muita água, até o GFS já mete muitos mm...
Os terrenos já estavam ou saturados ou perto da saturação e por isso agora de todo o lado escorre água. Algumas ribeiras galgaram as margens mesmo, outras “apenas” correm como raramente se vê. Com toda a escassez/mau uso de água que temos nesta zona ver as coisas assim dá gosto. As barragens e sobretudo a grande barragem (Alqueva) precisa de situações assim. Vamos ver até onde vai a recuperação. Bom seguimento!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Fev 2021 às 23:48)

Estes eram os acumulados na região Sul até às dez da noite, na rede IPMA:
 
Castro Marim - 4,3 mm
Tavira - 5,7 mm
Olhão - 10,4 mm
Faro - 8,3 mm
Praia da Rocha - 27,5 mm
Aeródromo de Alvor - 29,7 mm
Monchique - 21,2 mm
Sagres - 23,3 mm
Aljezur - 20,6 mm
Martinlongo - 25 mm
Neves Corvo - 31,1 mm
Mértola - 21 mm
Alvalade - 20,1 mm
São Teotónio - 21,6 mm
Zambujeira - 17,9 mm
Sines - 11,9 mm
Portel - 29,6 mm
Évora - 23,7 mm
Amareleja - 36,8 mm
Estremoz - 11,8 mm
Elvas - 36,9 mm
Pegões - 12,6 mm
Alcácer do Sal - 19,2 mm
Setúbal - 12,1 mm
Mora - 18,7 mm
Coruche - 11,2 mm
Avis - 13,6 mm
Portalegre - 16,2 mm
Zibreira - 19,5 mm

À exceção do Sotavento Algarvio, que não foi tão beneficiado hoje (como já estava previsto), acumulados muito bons!


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2021 às 23:48)

Vagas de precipitação bastante isoladas, grandes e sucessivas, e a Sul-Sudoeste a "fábrica" continua a produzir mais.





O ar tropical das Canárias, e mais a sul até, está a ser removido para nor-nordeste, a corrente de ar polar modificado desceu mesmo muito em latitude:


----------



## vamm (5 Fev 2021 às 00:09)

Uma dessas é esta, não sei qual é, mas este senhor é de Aljustrel


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2021 às 00:52)

O dia de ontem acumulou *40.6mm*.

O novo dia segue com um acumulado de *1.8mm*.

Vamos ver o que ocorre durante a madrugada. Situação um pouco de lotaria provavelmente.

Está fresco. *8,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Fev 2021 às 02:35)

O Sotavento Algarvio parece que vai levar com uma molha das grandes nesta madrugada, vendo pelo radar e pelas imagens de satélite, com a formação rápida de células no Golfo de Cádis. Muito bom para uma das zonas mais secas do país!


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2021 às 03:01)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O Sotavento Algarvio parece que vai levar com uma molha das grandes nesta madrugada, vendo pelo radar e pelas imagens de satélite, com a formação rápida de células no Golfo de Cádis. Muito bom para uma das zonas mais secas do país!








No entanto não há avisos para precipitação (aliás, não há aviso algum para qualquer distrito da Região Sul, só para a agitação marítima na costa ocidental)


----------



## vamm (5 Fev 2021 às 09:31)

Foi uma noite bem regada, houve uma altura em que parecia um autêntico diluvio pelo peso que a chuva tinha no telhado.
Continua a chover sem parar, entre moderado e fraco. Esta águinha é ouro!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Fev 2021 às 10:04)

Bom dia... 
Pelo sotavento a madrugada rendeu cerca de 15 mm, e deve continuar a chover.. 
Com esta chuva o nível das barragens vai aumentar bastante aqui no Algarve!


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2021 às 12:03)

*26,6mm* em Faro (aeroporto) das 10h às 11h e *11,4mm* na hora anterior.
Ou seja, em duas horas caiu metade da precipitação normal para o mês de Fevereiro.


----------



## MikeCT (5 Fev 2021 às 12:14)

Brutal chuvada por Faro (cidade) esta manhã. 

 Entre as 10:30 e as 11h caíram 22,6mm

O dia segue com 40,4mm


----------



## redragon (5 Fev 2021 às 12:21)

Em Elvas a chover há 48 horas! Ouro a cair do céu com a barragem do caia ainda anos 56%


----------



## vamm (5 Fev 2021 às 12:31)

Rio Sado ou ribeira de Monte Coito (como chamam aqui), na passagem na estrada que liga Ourique ao Monte Saraiva





Um ribeiro afluente do Sado, na mesma estrada


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2021 às 12:33)

redragon disse:


> Em Elvas a chover há 48 horas! Ouro a cair do céu com a barragem do caia ainda anos 56%


Bom dia,

A leitura de hoje já indica 56%. Boa subida!

Entretanto por aqui, chove, chove e chove! *18.3mm* acumulados.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Fev 2021 às 12:59)

MikeCT disse:


> Brutal chuvada por Faro (cidade) esta manhã.
> 
> Entre as 10:30 e as 11h caíram 22,6mm
> 
> O dia segue com 40,4mm



Registo de algumas inundações pela zona, alguém com relatos se são graves ou não?!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2021 às 13:34)

Olhão ficou no meio, nem sempre posso ter sorte, mas ainda vi umas tampas de esgoto levantadas. 

Tavira e Faro com muitas ocorrências, aonde é que existe a Cheia em Faro com 52 operacionais e 17 viaturas, foi o Rio Seco que deitou fora. 

Tavira registou 17 mm entre as 12 e as 13h. 

*Chuva forte provoca inundações em Faro*

https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2021/02/chuva-forte-provoca-inundacoes-em-faro/

Segundo a notícia, também existiu inundações em Olhão. 

Por aqui, levo acumulados 22 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Fev 2021 às 13:39)

Parece que desta vez o Sotavento Algarvio e zonas do Interior Sul levaram com o troféu. Vejamos os acumulados até ao momento: 
- Monte Gordo: 27,4 mm
- Fuseta: 29,7 mm
- Quinta do Lago: 28,9 mm
- Vale do Lobo: 28,7 mm
- Almancil: 31,3 mm
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 29,3 mm
- Villablanca: 19,4 mm
- Cheles: 23,6 mm
- Santa Eulália: 22,4 mm
- Badajoz: 19,1 mm
(rede NETATMO)

- Tavira: 38,9 mm
- Amareleja: 34,3 mm
- Elvas: 23,7 mm
(rede IPMA)

Muito bom!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2021 às 13:49)

Parte do tecto no Fórum Algarve ruiu (segundo avança a TVI)






Se fosse um dia normal, sem restrições poderíamos ter tido uma tragédia, já que situa-se um café com esplanada neste local.


----------



## Agreste (5 Fev 2021 às 14:01)

a ver se hoje chegamos aos 100mm...

vamos com 56,1mm desde a meia noite.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2021 às 14:21)

Ribeira do Ceto, nos arredores de Elvas:

Aqui em Arronches, apenas ainda vi o rio de longe, mas vai imponente. Amanhã a barragem já deve superar os 60%, mas só voltam a fazer leitura na segunda-feira.

*25mm* acumulados e parece que vai continuar.

Netatmo:* 23.8mm*


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2021 às 14:33)

AnDré disse:


> *26,6mm* em Faro (aeroporto) das 10h às 11h e *11,4mm* na hora anterior.
> Ou seja, em duas horas caiu metade da precipitação normal para o mês de Fevereiro.



O aviso só saíu às 10h19 da manhã???


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2021 às 14:43)

StormRic disse:


> O aviso só saíu às 10h19 da manhã???


Tantos modelos que mostravam a possibilidade de muita chuva em pouco tempo em certos locais do Algarve e até do Baixo Alentejo e nunca lançaram o aviso amarelo e ao longo da madrugada houve sempre células intensas a sul do Algarve. Pelo menos que o lançassem por precaução, pois é para isso que ele serve.
Deve ser como na Madeira, lançam os avisos depois de acontecerem as desgraças. A queda do teto no fórum Algarve podia ter tido consequências muito graves se não fosse o confinamento, tal como referiu o @algarvio1980. Enfim...


----------



## Gerofil (5 Fev 2021 às 15:10)

StormRic disse:


> O aviso só saíu às 10h19 da manhã???



A essa hora foi publicado um aviso laranja para o distrito de Faro por precipitação que vigorou até às 12h00.

*EDIT (15h18): *Na* actualização das 10h19*, o distrito de Faro estava com aviso laranja por precipitação até às 12h00, e das 12h00 às 18h00 em aviso amarelo.


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2021 às 15:12)

Gerofil disse:


> A essa hora foi publicado um aviso laranja para o distrito de Faro por precipitação que vigorou até às 12h00.



Vigorou das 10h às 12h? Emitido às 10:19 ou antes?

Vamos lá ver se percebo: é na hora, entre as 10h e as 11h, em que ocorre a maior quantidade de precipitação, que passam o aviso de laranja para amarelo? Logo no princípio da hora, antes de acabar?
Ou então deixou de estar visível o laranja pelo avançar da hora no quadro do aviso?

Mais não digo para não ferir susceptibilidades de "profissionais".


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2021 às 15:26)

StormRic disse:


> Vigorou das 10h às 12h? Emitido às 10:19 ou antes?
> 
> Vamos lá ver se percebo: é na hora, entre as 10h e as 11h, em que ocorre a maior quantidade de precipitação, que passam o aviso de laranja para amarelo? Logo no princípio da hora, antes de acabar?
> Ou então deixou de estar visível o laranja pelo avançar da hora no quadro do aviso?
> ...




Aqui, fica o e-mail recebido do IPMA:


* De: IPMA <subscricoes@ipma.pt>  *
* Para: temponoalgarve@sapo.pt *
* sexta, 5 fev 2021 04:42 *

*Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Faro*
Amarelo *Precipitação* Precipitação, por vezes forte na parte leste do distrito, podendo ser acompanhada de trovoada e rajadas.
Válido entre *2021-02-05 05:00:00* e *2021-02-05 09:00:00 (hora UTC)*
Amarelo *Agitação Marítima* Na costa Ocidental - ondas de noroeste (NW) com 4 a 4,5 metros.
Válido entre *2021-02-05 21:00:00* e *2021-02-06 21:00:00 (hora UTC)*

Ou seja, o IPMA lançou o aviso amarelo entre as 5h e as 9h, e foi alterando conforme a situação ia ocorrendo, até que emitiu aviso laranja e o aviso amarelo foi prolongado até às 18.00.

O aviso laranja vigorou entre as 10:20 e as 12:00.


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2021 às 15:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, fica o e-mail recebido do IPMA:
> 
> 
> * De: IPMA <subscricoes@ipma.pt>  *
> ...



Quem se foi deitar ontem, foi descansado, pois não havia qualquer aviso. O primeiro aviso amarelo só vigorava até às 9h ! A ocorrência deu-se precisamente para lá dessa hora. Ou seja, quem se levantou, digamos antes das 9h, pensou "ah, já passou, era só até às 9h".

Ou seja, os avisos não serviram para coisa alguma, antes pelo contrário, foram contraproducentes.


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2021 às 16:00)

Gerofil disse:


> *EDIT (15h18): *Na* actualização das 10h19*, o distrito de Faro estava com aviso laranja por precipitação até às 12h00, e das 12h00 às 18h00 em aviso amarelo.



Certo, percebi melhor agora, obrigado 

Conclusão: *entre as 9h e as 10h19 não havia qualquer aviso*? Isto é, o aviso laranja só foi emitido às 10h19? Ou houve alguma actualização anterior, depois da emissão que iniciou o período das 5h às 9h?

E volto a dizer, toda a gente foi deitar-se ontem descansada. E até acordou hoje descansada...

Faz falta no IPMA um histórico dos avisos, talvez mesmo uma verificação posterior auto-crítica, para saber com o que se pode contar no futuro.


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2021 às 16:06)

Time-lapse da reflectividade do radar de Loulé, até às 15h20:


Não foi publicada a imagem das 10h40. 

Edição:
As imagens das 10h00, 11h00, 11h10 e 11h50 também falharam no registo público do IPMA.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2021 às 16:30)

Região Sul a ter aquilo que não tinha há algum tempo. 

O Guadiana está a receber imensa água. O Xévora ontem estava assim perto de Campo Maior:
Foto de Maria João Cainço






Imagino hoje. 
A barragem do Abrilongo está a debitar muita água e o Rio Caia, depois da Barragem também está valente, pois já alagou caminhos agrícolas na fronteira junto a Badajoz. A Barragem não está a fazer descargas, mas os cursos de água que ainda apanha depois da mesma devem estar robustos. Bom para o Alqueva!

*30mm* por aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Fev 2021 às 16:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Região Sul a ter aquilo que não tinha há algum tempo.
> 
> O Guadiana está a receber imensa água. O Xévora ontem estava assim perto de Campo Maior:
> Foto de Maria João Cainço
> ...


Fui até à tua zona, no Assumar, e fiquei surpreendido com a quantidade de água, quer nos ribeiros, quer nos campos, em alguns sítios autênticas piscinas.
Por aqui nada de novo, rain rain.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2021 às 18:14)

A chuva acalmou há pouco e fui ver o Rio Caia, mais cheio que ontem, mas dentro do leito. Água neste momento não falta! 
















Água a vir das encostas:




















Junção das duas ribeiras...












Ribeira de Arronches:





Ainda vai chovendo de vez em quando, mas a tendência é ir diminuindo. *31.3mm* acumulados.

*86.1mm* mensais, *84.1mm* desde quarta-feira. 

Dia fresco. *9,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## vamm (5 Fev 2021 às 18:31)

https://fb.watch/3thZ6L7uMv/


----------



## vamm (5 Fev 2021 às 18:32)

Acabei de ver a atualização da barragem do Monte da Rocha e já vai nos 20%, mais 9.5% que o valor de Fevereiro/2020


----------



## Luis Martins (5 Fev 2021 às 19:17)

Parece que a seca no Baixo Alentejo está de abalada durante uma temporada!


----------



## talingas (5 Fev 2021 às 19:56)

joralentejano disse:


> A chuva acalmou há pouco e fui ver o Rio Caia, mais cheio que ontem, mas dentro do leito. Água neste momento não falta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente! Adoro ver a "selvajaria" desse Rio Caia! Estou a torcer pelo Caia, já se tornou um vicio ir todos os dias ver os dados da AB Caia!


----------



## JAlves (5 Fev 2021 às 20:00)

Tapada Grande, Mina de São Domingos, com o "ladrão" a descarregar, o que parece que não acontecia há vários anos!

Vídeo: Ana Silva


----------



## RStorm (5 Fev 2021 às 20:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se fosse um dia normal, sem restrições poderíamos ter tido uma tragédia, já que situa-se um café com esplanada neste local.


Realmente dá que pensar  Se tudo estivesse a funcionar normalmente, podia se dar uma grande barracada caso aquilo atingisse alguém


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2021 às 20:09)

StormRic disse:


> Certo, percebi melhor agora, obrigado
> 
> Conclusão: *entre as 9h e as 10h19 não havia qualquer aviso*? Isto é, o aviso laranja só foi emitido às 10h19? Ou houve alguma actualização anterior, depois da emissão que iniciou o período das 5h às 9h?
> 
> ...



Eu como moro no alto, nunca estou muito preocupado, nestas situações, coloco sempre o carro na rua, para evitar dissabores. 

Eu, ontem á noite tinha referido que era um erro não haver aviso para a precipitação no Algarve, porque os modelos praticamente todos eram concordantes que iria existir precipitação forte.

Entre as 9h e as 10h19, estava em vigor aviso amarelo, já que o mesmo depois foi prolongado para além das 9h, mais o IPMA lançou o aviso laranja para Faro às 10:19, a primeira ocorrência em Faro foi às 10:38, ou seja, 19 minutos depois de lançado o aviso laranja, provavelmente quando o IPMA lançou o aviso laranja já teria caído precipitação que justificava o mesmo.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estes 3 dias, renderam por aqui, 36 mm.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Fev 2021 às 20:19)

Muita chuva também pelo interior Algarvio! De manhã a ribeira de Quarteira na ponte do Barão já tinha um bom caudal mas muito pacifíco. Entretanto agora ao fim da tarde levava uma valente cheia com os caniços a avolumarem-se na ponte. Não sei se já tinha atinjido o pico de cheia mas estava muito próxima do tabuleiro!


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2021 às 20:44)

joralentejano disse:


> A chuva acalmou há pouco e fui ver o Rio Caia, mais cheio que ontem, mas dentro do leito. Água neste momento não falta!



Excelente reportagem! Como sempre, aliás! 



algarvio1980 disse:


> Entre as 9h e as 10h19, estava em vigor aviso amarelo, já que o mesmo depois foi prolongado para além das 9h



Era essa parte que me faltava: já tinha havido uma actualização para dar o prolongamento do aviso para além das 9h, mas não sei a que horas foi emitido. Mas, sinceramente, avisos quando o motivo do aviso já está a decorrer, não servem de muito, não é nessa altura que as pessoas vão a correr precaver a perda de bens ou prevenir desastres pessoais. Acho que era preferível maior honestidade/humildade por parte do IPMA e sempre que houvesse uma falha dos avisos, em todos os sentidos, para melhor ou para pior, dessem uma explicação pública completa das razões, humanas ou naturais, para tal. Ou seja, integrar o cidadão no espírito e nas dificuldades naturais da missão do Instituto, missão que é comum a todos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Fev 2021 às 20:54)

JAlves disse:


> Tapada Grande, Mina de São Domingos, com o "ladrão" a descarregar, o que parece que não acontecia há vários anos!
> 
> Vídeo: Ana Silva


É bom ver a terra de onde é grande parte da minha família totalmente viva e cheia de água... 
_________________________
Quanto aos acumulados no dia de hoje, têm sido estes pelo Alentejo: 
- Mértola: 37,1 mm
- Neves-Corvo: 22,4 mm
- Martinlongo: 26,7 mm
- Amareleja: 50 mm 
- Portel: 16,9 mm
- Évora: 23,2 mm
- Estremoz: 29,6 mm
- Elvas: 32,1 mm
- Portalegre: 21,3 mm
(rede IPMA)

Os dados da estação de Castro Marim não me parecem fidedignos, tendo em conta os valores das estações amadoras à volta.


----------



## talingas (5 Fev 2021 às 21:38)

Bem por aqui foi chovendo de forma constante o dia inteiro, alternando entre chuva fraca e moderada, chegamos ainda assim a um acumulado de 34.80mm. Dia fresco com temp. média de 8,6ºC e máxima de 9,2ºC... Vento fraco a moderado de NE. Neste instante cai apenas uma morrinha, com 8,4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2021 às 21:50)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Quanto aos acumulados no dia de hoje, têm sido estes pelo Alentejo:
> - Mértola: 37,1 mm
> - Neves-Corvo: 22,4 mm
> - Martinlongo: 26,7 mm
> ...



Sempre uma boa recolha de acumulados 

Faro (aeroporto): *56,1 mm* até às 13h, quando parou definitivamente de acumular, até agora.
*26,6 mm* das 10h00 às 11h00, mas com *11,4 mm* na hora anterior. Uma parte deste último valor pode adicionar-se à maior parte do valor das 10h às 11h, isto é, em 60 minutos é bastante provável que o acumulado tenha sido superior a 27 mm (só por coincidência de baixa probabilidade o valor máximo em 60 minutos coincidiria com o minuto zero de cada hora).

*50,3 mm* na estação CasaAmarelaMeteo - IMONTE268 em *60 minutos*, das *10h09 às 11h09*. Acumulado do dia:  *77,7 mm*.
Quatro estações nessa zona, incluindo aquela, confirmam-se mutuamente com acumulados do dia acima dos 70 mm:
*46,0 mm* em Bresser - IFARO24, das *10h14 às 11h14*; *74,7 mm* no dia.
*37,9 mm* em Quinta de Sao Joao - Faro - PT - IFARO23, também naquele intervalo de 60 minutos, das 10h14/11h14. Acumulado do dia *72,9 mm*.
*42,2 mm* em IFARO25, precisamente no mesmo intervalo. Dia: *70,4 mm*.
Estas três estações situam-se mais a Norte:






Fórum Algarve no círculo laranja.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2021 às 22:34)

talingas disse:


> Excelente! Adoro ver a "selvajaria" desse Rio Caia! Estou a torcer pelo Caia, já se tornou um vicio ir todos os dias ver os dados da AB Caia!


Já somos dois, sempre adorei!  Acho que é mais selvagem que o Sever em situações de cheias, mas seca mais depressa.  Por algo estranho que pareça, o Rio Caia, que aqui apelidamos de ribeira de Caia até se cruzar com a Ribeira de Arronches antes da ponte romana que está nas fotos, seca muito mais depressa que a Ribeira de Arronches que é um afluente. No entanto, em situações como esta de cheias, atinge proporções impressionantes porque ao longo do seu percurso encontra imensos afluentes (muitos deles passam na estrada Portalegre/Arronches) e a ribeira de Arronches não tanto. Quem por aqui passa no verão e o vê seco ou praticamente seco, certamente não imagina que possa atingir este caudal. Eu por exemplo, já vi muitas cheias, mas não o consigo imaginar a galgar a ponte romana como já aconteceu em tempos passados, tinha mesmo de ser uma cheia sem precedentes.
Quanto á Barragem, só já teremos dados na segunda-feira, mas também já se tornou um vício. Há uns dias atrás, nem sabia que a associação tinha um site. Acredito nuns 65% já na segunda-feira e tendo em conta que continuará a chover, embora menos que estes dias, no final da próxima semana terá ultrapassado os 70%. Será chuva mais significativa nas serras novamente, portanto o Rio Caia vai continuar a correr bem. Veremos até onde chega!


StormRic disse:


> Excelente reportagem! Como sempre, aliás!


Muito Obrigado @StormRic ! 
_________________

Neste momento, o centro da depressão está por aqui e é notável no radar. Vai chuviscando.

*32.6mm *acumulados. Sempre significativo e ainda mais porque acumulados de 30 e 40mm dois dias seguidos não são muito comuns por estas bandas.

Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *35.1mm*
Netatmo: *31.4mm*
Campo Maior: *25.6mm*
Portalegre: *25.2mm*
Elvas: *32mm*


----------



## Gerofil (5 Fev 2021 às 22:46)

Alguns mapas e imagens de satélite...

*Ontem (tarde)










Ontem (noite) - reflectividade






Hoje... quando as massas de ar se deslocavam de sul para norte









Esta noite... com a inversão do rumo das massas de ar




*

*Acumulados em Estremoz (Netatmo): 10,1 mm (dia 3), 26,4 mm (dia 4) e 27,6 mm (hoje até agora). Neste momento chove com muito nevoeiro.*


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2021 às 00:03)

Actualização da reflectividade do radar de Loulé.
Teve várias falhas, precisamente na altura do evento de muito forte precipitação localizada em Faro. Essa linha marcou o fim brusco da precipitação no litoral algarvio, depois de uma sequência de várias linhas de instabilidade com largos intervalos entre elas durante o dia de ontem e de hoje o fluxo ter passado de SW para SSW/Sul.


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2021 às 04:47)

Imagem do satélite Terra ontem, Sexta 05, às 11h13, momento em que as células de Faro tinham acabado de "despejar" os 50 litros por metro quadrado em 60 minutos:


----------



## AMFC (6 Fev 2021 às 08:40)

Aguaceiro intenso e prolongado em sagres


----------



## meteo_xpepe (6 Fev 2021 às 16:17)

Hoje era um dia com pouca precipitação prevista mas mesmo assim o acumulado segue em 3.6mm.
O evento aqui leva 56mm, com ontem a registarem-se 20mm. Total anual em 81mm: para comparar no ano de 2020 este valor só foi atingido no dia 30/Mar. E a 31/Mar em 2019. E como sabemos a "eficiência" no mês de Fevereiro é bem maior pois a evaporação é quase nula.
Esta chuva já beneficia diretamente as barragens pois tudo está saturado por aqui. Curiosidade para saber o registo de 2ª feira em Alqueva, depois da subida de 0.5m em 24h na quinta-feira. E até terça o ECMWF prevê mais 20mm pela zona. Veremos.
Destaque também para a temperatura que pouco ou nada tem passado dos 10ºC...
Bom fim-de-semana a todos!


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2021 às 20:18)

AMFC disse:


> Aguaceiro intenso e prolongado em sagres



Os aguaceiros hoje na Região Sul concentraram-se numa estreita faixa do Barlavento, segundo a direcção NW-SE, e foram frequentes embora em geral fracos.
No entanto, ocasionalmente ocorreram alguns mais intensos, chegando até a ecos amarelos:








Há poucas estações IPMA para os apanhar, mas estas já dão uma boa ideia da actividade durante todo o dia:


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Fev 2021 às 10:53)

Boas.
Noite bem mais fria por aqui com mínima de 2.8ºC! Vamos ver o que nos espera pela noite.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Fev 2021 às 17:07)

Já chuviscou mas não acumulou.
Espera-se mais chuva a partir da noite.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Fev 2021 às 17:43)

Boas,
Por aqui, ontem ainda choveu por volta da hora de almoço acumulando* 1.2mm*.
Hoje, ainda apareceu o sol durante a manhã, mas a partir do início da tarde ficou totalmente nublado. A noite foi fria.

Mínima de* 3,4ºC*.

A temperatura ao longo do dia também tem sido bastante fresca, mal passou dos 10ºC. Atual de *9,8ºC*.

Pego do Inferno (Ribeira de Arronches) espetacular, nestes últimos dias:


----------



## vamm (7 Fev 2021 às 19:36)

Esta tarde ainda houve um aguaceiro de chuvinha miudinha, mas nada de especial. A única coisa de diferente hoje foi o vento gelado! 11ºC agora

Li à pouco que a Barragem do Monte da Rocha já está a 22.3%, muito bom


----------



## Mr.Jones (7 Fev 2021 às 19:52)

Boa tarde !
Vai chovendo moderado por aqui 
Sensação térmica algo desagradável devido ao vento


----------



## comentador (7 Fev 2021 às 21:43)

vamm disse:


> Esta tarde ainda houve um aguaceiro de chuvinha miudinha, mas nada de especial. A única coisa de diferente hoje foi o vento gelado! 11ºC agora
> 
> Li à pouco que a Barragem do Monte da Rocha já está a 22.3%, muito bom



Muito bom mesmo, que venha mais chuva para aumentar a reserva, bem precisamos.

Neste momento caiu um aguaceiro moderado em Alvalade Sado.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Fev 2021 às 22:48)

A frente está toda esfrangalhada a esta latitude  mas vamos lá ver no que dá. O acumulado previsto com esta frente também não é nada por aí além.

Por enquanto chove fraco, *1mm* acumulado.


----------



## Agreste (7 Fev 2021 às 23:30)

espero apenas algum vento...
aqui por Faro nem sequer deve chover, a frente está toda desorganizada.

frentes de noroeste? a serras do algarve acabam com o resto.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Fev 2021 às 00:18)

Agreste disse:


> espero apenas algum vento...
> aqui por Faro nem sequer deve chover, a frente está toda desorganizada.
> 
> frentes de noroeste? a serras do algarve acabam com o resto.


Nem está previsto nada de especial aí para o Sotavento Algarvio. No máximo dos máximos diria uns 1,5 ou 2 mm.
Terça-feira a frente parece mais prometedora, podendo render até mais de 10 mm de precipitação na zona.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (8 Fev 2021 às 00:33)

Já rendeu até agora 1.3mm (dia 7) + 3.0mm (30min de dia 8)...
Pelo radar estou a apanhar uma zona boa, mas modelos que previram valores assim foi o ICON e ECMWF (dos que sigo)... GFS apontava para 1-2mm.
E continua 
Edit 02:15h: 1.3+8.6 = 9.9mm registados no evento


----------



## vamm (8 Fev 2021 às 01:37)

Que vendaval que está lá fora 
Só ouço o vento a enrolar, com cada rajada!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Fev 2021 às 01:58)

A frente está a afetar a região Sul neste momento. Estes são os acumulados até agora, na rede NETATMO:
- Estremoz: 10,2 mm
- Santa Eulália: 5,2 mm
- Badajoz: 1,5 mm
- Évora: 3,5 mm
- Alvito: 14,5 mm
- Vidigueira: 11,6 mm
- Ferreira do Alentejo: 5,2 mm
- Azinheira dos Barros: 4,7 mm
- Cheles: 1,8 mm
- Villablanca: 2,2 mm
- Monte Gordo: 1,8 mm
- Tavira: 2,6 mm
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 4,7 mm
- Fuseta: 1,9 mm
- Quelfes: 2,1 mm
- Ilha do Farol: 0,5 mm
- Faro: 1,6 mm
- Almancil: 3,4 mm
- Quinta do Lobo: 4,3 mm
- Quarteira: 1,9 mm
- Vilamoura: 2,8 mm
- Guia: 4,8 mm
- Carvoeiro: 4,7 mm
- Ferragudo: 3,9 mm
- Portimão: 2,7 mm
- Bensafrim: 2,4 mm
- Lagos: 3,3 mm
- Monchique: 6 mm
- São Bartolomeu de Messines: 2,0 mm
(rede NETATMO)


----------



## joralentejano (8 Fev 2021 às 02:19)

A frente lá ficou mais bem organizada em terra e ainda choveu bem nas últimas 2 horas.
Acumulado de ontem ficou em *1.1mm*. Hoje está nos *12mm*.

A frente rendeu *13.2mm* em Portalegre e *7.3mm* na netatmo, mas os valores ainda podem aumentar mais um pouco.

Neste momento já não chove. *9,6ºC* atuais e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## StormRic (8 Fev 2021 às 05:01)

Passagem completa do sistema frontal:


----------



## Agreste (8 Fev 2021 às 08:22)

4,6mm
um aguaceiro ventoso.

pouco mais dará até ao final do mês.


----------



## comentador (8 Fev 2021 às 13:28)

Boa tarde, 
Em Alvalade do Sado a madrugada foi bastante chuvosa e ventosa a partir das 2:00 horas. A precipitação acumulou 13,0 mm.


----------



## StormRic (8 Fev 2021 às 16:23)

Agreste disse:


> pouco mais dará até ao final do mês.



Segundo que modelo?


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Fev 2021 às 16:48)

StormRic disse:


> Segundo que modelo?



Segundo o modelo bola de cristal. 

Por aqui, o acumulado de hoje segue nos 5 mm e ontem acabou em 1 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Fev 2021 às 17:47)

Boas,
Por aqui caiu um aguaceiro ao final da manhã. De resto, tem sido mais o vento que outra coisa.
A meio de tarde passou a leste um pequeno aguaceiro e ainda apareceu um tímido arco-íris. 












Rio Caia já mais baixo, mas mantém um caudal significativo constante. Amanhã deve voltar a subir.





Segundo os dados de hoje, a barragem está perto dos 65%.

*13.2mm* acumulados. *103mm *mensais. 
No ano passado nem aos 5mm chegou na estação netatmo e o acumulado mensal só foi mais elevado devido a uma frente dia 29. Se fosse este ano, já não contava. 

*10,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## Agreste (8 Fev 2021 às 19:35)

StormRic disse:


> Segundo que modelo?



basta ver a que latitude estão as depressões.

não chega cá nada.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Fev 2021 às 21:31)

Agreste disse:


> basta ver a que latitude estão as depressões.
> 
> não chega cá nada.



Calma, que a bola de cristal deles está em melhor funcionamento, ainda teremos ciclones potentes por aqui..


----------



## Agreste (8 Fev 2021 às 22:12)

corrente de jato forte mas a latitude média...

pressão atmosférica sempre acima dos 1020mb até ao final do mês.

a essa pressão atmosférica chovem raios de primavera onde aliás já entrámos.


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2021 às 00:14)

Agreste disse:


> basta ver a que latitude estão as depressões.
> 
> não chega cá nada.



Aonde? Aljezur ou Faro?


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2021 às 00:18)

joralentejano disse:


> A meio de tarde passou a leste um pequeno aguaceiro e ainda apareceu um tímido arco-íris.



Não me canso de elogiar a beleza dessa região, dessa vila e... das tuas fotos, claro!


----------



## joralentejano (9 Fev 2021 às 01:06)

StormRic disse:


> Não me canso de elogiar a beleza dessa região, dessa vila e... das tuas fotos, claro!


Muito Obrigado!  É sempre um prazer partilhar estas fotos. 

Por aqui choveu fraco há pouco.
*0.8mm* acumulados.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Fev 2021 às 11:08)

Frente completamente esfrangalhada a chegar ao Algarve! Já choveu forte ao ínicio da manhã num período aí de uns 5min e acompanhado de vento forte até pensei que fosse a frente...por aqui qualquer aguaceiro é mais forte do que frentes propriamente ditas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Fev 2021 às 11:41)

trovoadas disse:


> Frente completamente esfrangalhada a chegar ao Algarve! Já choveu forte ao ínicio da manhã num período aí de uns 5min e acompanhado de vento forte até pensei que fosse a frente...por aqui qualquer aguaceiro é mais forte do que frentes propriamente ditas.


Também nem estava prevista muita coisa... No máximo, no Algarve, uns 9 mm na serra e 3 a 4 mm na costa. 

Aliás, as frentes desta semana não deverão render quase nada no extremo sul do país comparando com o evento que tivemos no início do mês, mas tendo em conta que estamos em fevereiro, a água que cai lá vai mantendo a humidade e regando os solos... Quanto à semana de pseudo-Carnaval (este ano não há), parece que poderão haver surpresas a sul... Veremos até lá o que acontece!


----------



## Illicitus (9 Fev 2021 às 14:33)

Na semana passada reparei em muita água acumulada nos campos entre Lagos e a Mexilhoeira Grande. Vários ribeiros a correr.

Espero que já haja um impacto maior na Bravura que coitada, bem precisa.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Fev 2021 às 18:24)

Mais 21,2mm hoje.
109,5mm mensais.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Fev 2021 às 19:34)

Boa Noite,
Manhã de muita chuva e hoje houve mais uma valente cheia. A maior do ano em que ficou mesmo resvés de galgar a ponte.









Um vídeo:





A levada que corre do outro da margem estava a transbordar:
















Mais dois pequenos vídeos:
Tudo bem abastecido:




E verdejante...




Ribeira de Algalé, afluente do Rio Caia (entre Arronches e Elvas). Nunca pensei que esta ribeira enchesse assim tanto.




________________

O acumulado de hoje segue nos *22.4mm*. *125.3mm *mensais, já bem acima da média. 

O vento também tem sido destaque ao longo do dia e isso nota-se nos vídeos que publiquei. Neste momento está mais calmo e estão *10,5ºC*.


----------



## Agreste (9 Fev 2021 às 23:43)

2,5mm desde a meia noite em Faro.

as linhas de pressão estão planas pra mais de 10 dias.
temos de esperar pelo final do mês.


----------



## Mr.Jones (10 Fev 2021 às 19:26)

Boa tarde !
Por aqui dia de chuva ( fraca mas ininterrupta ) desde que acordei às 7 até por volta das 17 horas 
Muita água nos campos, estradas e ribeiras!


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Fev 2021 às 19:36)

Chuvisco fraco neste momento, vai nos 2,5mm.
Acumulado mensal de 112mm.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2021 às 19:58)

Boa Noite,
Alguma chuva fraca durante a madrugada que acumulou *1.5mm*.

De resto, ainda apareceu o sol durante algumas horas, mas a meio da tarde voltou a ficar nublado.









Neste momento, chuvisca com *13ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2021 às 20:57)

Por aqui, mais um dia nublado e começo a criar musgo. 

Máxima: 17.5ºC
mínima: 14.2ºC

Precipitação. 1 mm

O mês segue com 46 mm, por aqui. 

A estação do Azinheiro, leva 6.1 mm.

A estação de Casais (Monchique) segue com 35.6 mm, um verdadeiro penico na Serra de Monchique.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Fev 2021 às 14:07)

Estas massas húmidas rendem e de que maneira nas serras! Ontem saí de manhã de Loulé com chuva fraca e cheguei ao final da tarde com a mesma chuva fraca. Entretanto por Portimão e depois por Albufeira pouco choveu. A prova é que hoje a ribeira de Quarteira já subiu o caudal novamente e vai com água semi-turva.
Hoje de manhã continuou o mesmo filme...chuva fraca e nevoeiro sendo que melhorou agora ao início da tarde mas ainda não apareceu o sol.
Por Loulé, nos terrenos aqui à volta há erva(não daquela) com 2m ! Impressionante!


----------



## vamm (11 Fev 2021 às 15:04)

17.5ºC agora, as nuvens vão passando, algumas mais escuras sempre deixam alguma chuva fraca, mas no geral menos chuva que ontem.

Deixo aqui uma panorâmica da Barragem do Monte da Rocha, não sei a quanto está agora, mas é bom ver água a chegar a sitios onde há 2/3 meses passei de carro e a pé, ver que as bóias junto ao paredão já estão dentro de água e ver que lá ao longe já há muita água também. Estes dias têm sido valiosos e as ribeiras continuam a meter muita água!


----------



## joralentejano (11 Fev 2021 às 20:45)

Boa Noite,
Alguma chuva fraca durante a madrugada e agora nas últimas horas também tem caído qualquer coisa.

O acumulado segue nos *3.8mm*.

Daqui a umas horas deverá passar mais um frente, de fraca atividade e será a última por aqui antes da chegada do tempo mais seco. Também faz falta, desde que não se prolongue por muito tempo. 
Vamos ver o que os próximos tempos têm para dar, era bom que fossem razoáveis em termos de precipitação, já que isto está bem encaminhado. 

*12,6ºC *atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Fev 2021 às 20:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Alguma chuva fraca durante a madrugada e agora nas últimas horas também tem caído qualquer coisa.
> 
> O acumulado segue nos *3.8mm*.
> ...


Off topic: Encontramo-nos no Eleclerc de Portalegre e acho que nem me viste, eram umas 6 e tal.

Por aqui também alguma chuva fraca, deverá chover novamente esta noite, depois a torneira fecha-se por uns tempos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2021 às 21:18)

trovoadas disse:


> Estas massas húmidas rendem e de que maneira nas serras! Ontem saí de manhã de Loulé com chuva fraca e cheguei ao final da tarde com a mesma chuva fraca. Entretanto por Portimão e depois por Albufeira pouco choveu. A prova é que hoje a ribeira de Quarteira já subiu o caudal novamente e vai com água semi-turva.
> Hoje de manhã continuou o mesmo filme...chuva fraca e nevoeiro sendo que melhorou agora ao início da tarde mas ainda não apareceu o sol.
> Por Loulé, nos terrenos aqui à volta há erva(não daquela) com 2m ! Impressionante!



Ainda pensam, que aí na zona existe outro tipo de erva, com essa ironia.  

Por aqui, mais um dia igual aos outros e mais 1 mm acumulado.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Fev 2021 às 00:19)

Frente curta, mas ainda choveu bem durante a sua passagem.
*8mm* acumulados no dia de ontem. 3.8mm desde as 23h quando a estação fez o reset para o novo dia visto estar com a hora de Espanha  e foi o que rendeu a frente porque só passou depois dessa hora.

*0.3mm* desde as 00h, mas já não deve alterar grande coisa.

Ligeira descida da temperatura que estava estagnada nos 12,6ºC, com a passagem da frente. 
*12,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Fev 2021 às 09:29)

Aqui vai uma lista dos acumulados na região, desde o dia 7 (ou seja, nos últimos 6 dias), na rede IPMA:  
Elvas - 33,0 mm
Portalegre - 56,6 mm
Estremoz - 48,9 mm
Mora - 34,6 mm
Ponte de Sor - 20,0 mm
Benavila - 20,9 mm
Évora - 29,5 mm
Portel - 35,3 mm
Viana do Alentejo - 40,1 mm
Amareleja - 38,1 mm
Alcácer do Sal - 42,5 mm
Alvalade - 26,1 mm
Sines - 39,1 mm
Zambujeira - 20,5 mm
São Teotónio - 29,3 mm
Aljezur - 20,6 mm
Sagres - 6,9 mm
Neves-Corvo - 16,2 mm
Mértola - 12,0 mm
Martinlongo - 6,9 mm
Monchique - 45,5 mm
Aeródromo de Alvor - 6,8 mm
Praia da Rocha - 10,6 mm
Faro - 8,4 mm
Olhão - 12,1 mm
Tavira - 8,4 mm
Castro Marim - 6,1 mm

Acumulados bem generosos no Alentejo em geral (e sobretudo na zona do Vale do Sado) e acumulados fraquinhos no Vale do Guadiana e costa algarvia, como já é costume neste tipo de eventos.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Fev 2021 às 18:50)

Boa Noite,
Ainda caíram uns aguaceiros fracos depois da frente. Hoje já apareceu o sol durante grande parte do dia e a temperatura esteve agradável.
Andei pela serra aqui no concelho e havia água por todo o lado, também tentei encontrar a estação que tenho como referência, mas não encontrei nada.  No local onde supostamente está, entre a estrada e o terreno havia arbustos a tapar.
Deixo algumas fotos da zona:









Tudo abastecido.








Ribeira de Caia. Neste local está uma ponte que é habitual galgar quando enche e havia realmente muitos detritos na estrada.








Bonito final do dia:









*0.8mm* acumulados hoje. Um excelente acumulado mensal de* 136.7mm*. 

Outros:
Portalegre: *125.6mm*
Netatmo: *112.2mm*

Agora vai refrescando. *10,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2021 às 12:10)

Boas! Belo dia hoje, que até já deu para ir fazer uma caminhada para espairecer.  Os campos estão com imensa água. 14.2ºC e 69% HR neste momento com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2021 às 18:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Deixo algumas fotos da zona:



 que hei-de dizer? Deixa acabar o confinamento que essa região está no topo da lista. Fotos lindas, mesmo!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2021 às 18:50)

Boas,
A noite foi fria e ainda apareceu algum nevoeiro. Dia de céu limpo e ameno.

Máx: *17,7ºC*
Min: *4,5ºC*

Rio Caia, no dia 9 de fevereiro, visto de outra perspetiva:

Tatual: *11,1ºC*
_______________


StormRic disse:


> que hei-de dizer? Deixa acabar o confinamento que essa região está no topo da lista. Fotos lindas, mesmo!


Muito Obrigado por todo os elogios e tenho também de agradecer todo o contributo que dás ao fórum. Ainda eu vinha aqui apenas como visitante e já admirava os teus posts, aqueles onde colocavas dados de várias estações das diversas zonas do país (certamente dava imenso trabalho, mas era um enorme contributo), bem como as fotografias tiradas do teu antigo spot em Carcavelos, entre outros. 
Relativamente à visita a esta região, é uma excelente ideia, claro! A altura da primavera é a melhor, pois está tudo verdejante e com bastante água, o que dá ainda mais encanto. No entanto, no verão, os campos dourados típicos do Alentejo também têm o seu encanto. Com esta situação, provavelmente só já será possível por essa altura. Se realmente pensares nisso e necessitares de alguma informação, é só perguntar. 

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic.


----------



## Santofsky (14 Fev 2021 às 13:06)

Às 8:00 a EMA de Aljezur estava nos negativos: *-0,6°C. *Às 12:00 já ia nos *20,7°C. *Ou seja, uma amplitude térmica de *21,3°C *em apenas 4 horas!!!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2021 às 18:03)

Boas,
Dia de primavera! Com a continuação destas temperaturas, algumas árvores deverão começar a despertar e só poderá demorar mais em alguns locais porque as noites são frias.




Muitos flores começam a aparecer pelos campos...













~

Máx: *20,7ºC*
Min:* 3,3ºC*

Tatual: *13,5ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Fev 2021 às 18:56)

De Primaveril também por aqui, não tarda as plantas vão começar a despertar do repouso vegetativo, a temperatura chegou aos 17°c/ 18°c.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Fev 2021 às 20:02)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e lestada durante a manhã.

Máxima: 18.8ºC
mínima: 7.8ºC

Amanhã, prevê-se ondulação forte de SE com 2 a 3 metros.


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2021 às 23:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Muito Obrigado por todo os elogios e tenho também de agradecer todo o contributo que dás ao fórum. Ainda eu vinha aqui apenas como visitante e já admirava os teus posts, aqueles onde colocavas dados de várias estações das diversas zonas do país (certamente dava imenso trabalho, mas era um enorme contributo), bem como as fotografias tiradas do teu antigo spot em Carcavelos, entre outros.
> Relativamente à visita a esta região, é uma excelente ideia, claro! A altura da primavera é a melhor, pois está tudo verdejante e com bastante água, o que dá ainda mais encanto. No entanto, no verão, os campos dourados típicos do Alentejo também têm o seu encanto. Com esta situação, provavelmente só já será possível por essa altura. Se realmente pensares nisso e necessitares de alguma informação, é só perguntar.
> 
> Peço desculpa pelo off-topic.



Off-topic  :
O teu contributo para o Fórum tem sido admirável, todos nós sem dúvida agradecemos-te, e o meu comentário é mais isso, um agradecimento!
Nesses dois anos em Carcavelos tinha realmente bastante tempo disponível (tempo, é mesmo um dos bens mais preciosos na vida) e tentei dar um contributo dentro dos meus conhecimentos muito amadores, que não pôde ter plena continuação por absoluta... falta de tempo suficiente.
Com imenso gosto assisti ao teu início de actividade aqui no Fórum e em especial, porque a fotografia é uma das minhas paixões, à evolução da tua contribuição fotográfica, a par de uma intervenção, conhecimentos e postura que muito admiro.
Estamos mesmo numa situação em que não se consegue fazer planos a curto ou médio prazo, em particular no que se refere a viagens, mas agradeço muito a tua amabilidade. Quem sabe, no Verão, porque a primavera já parece comprometida.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Fev 2021 às 01:26)

StormRic disse:


> Off-topic  :
> O teu contributo para o Fórum tem sido admirável, todos nós sem dúvida agradecemos-te, e o meu comentário é mais isso, um agradecimento!
> Nesses dois anos em Carcavelos tinha realmente bastante tempo disponível (tempo, é mesmo um dos bens mais preciosos na vida) e tentei dar um contributo dentro dos meus conhecimentos muito amadores, que não pôde ter plena continuação por absoluta... falta de tempo suficiente.
> Com imenso gosto assisti ao teu início de actividade aqui no Fórum e em especial, porque a fotografia é uma das minhas paixões, à evolução da tua contribuição fotográfica, a par de uma intervenção, conhecimentos e postura que muito admiro.
> Estamos mesmo numa situação em que não se consegue fazer planos a curto ou médio prazo, em particular no que se refere a viagens, mas agradeço muito a tua amabilidade. Quem sabe, no Verão, porque a primavera já parece comprometida.


Obrigado mais uma vez! Sempre que possível, partilho as coisas de forma a que o fórum fique mais enriquecido.  É um enorme orgulho pertencer a esta casa e ao longo destes 5 anos e meio (o tempo passa a correr), muito tenho aprendido e tenho sido um membro bastante assíduo. Sem dúvida que o tempo é dos bens mais preciosos da vida, mas não chega para tudo. A partir de uma certa altura da vida temos de dar prioridade a outras coisas e falando por mim, reconheço que ao longo dos próximos anos, poderei já não ter tanto tempo livre como nestes anos. No entanto, como costumo dizer em relação ao tempo, principalmente quando é mais imprevisível, um dia de cada vez. 
A fotografia juntamente com a meteorologia também é uma das minhas paixões, mas em ambas sou somente um amador.

Peço desculpa mais uma vez pelo off-topic.
______________
Mais uma noite fresquinha por aqui. *6,6*C *atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Fev 2021 às 13:09)

Aviso Laranja na costa algarvia

*Agitação Marítima - Laranja [ 15 Fev 11:30 - 15 Fev 18:00 ]*
Na costa Sul: ondas de sueste (SE) com 3 a 3,5 metros, em especial na parte oeste. Condições para ocorrência de mar cruzado.

Mar cruzado, nunca vi tal coisa, num aviso do IPMA  Mas, de facto a ondulação está cruzada, junto à costa está SE e mais ao largo como indica a bóia oceânica está WNW.

*Faro oceânica*
*Boia oceânica*
Última leitura 2021-02-15 12:00
Altura significativa 3.5m
Altura máxima 6.5m
Período médio 7.3s
Dir. ondulação WNW
Temp. água 16.4ºC

Fonte: IH

Às 9h00 teve uma altura máxima de 8.3 mts


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2021 às 13:17)

Ontem Aljezur teve aquela proeza térmica.

Mínima: - 0,9 graus (minima mais baixa da rede ipma)
Máxima: 23,8 graus (2 máxima mais alta da rede ipma)

Que microclima brutal , várzea tramada.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Fev 2021 às 20:25)

Boa Noite,
Dia com algumas nuvens, especialmente altas provenientes dos restos das frentes e ambiente mais fresco que nos dias anteriores, mas igualmente agradável.






Como já era de esperar, algumas árvores começam a dar sinais de vida.





Máx: *17,7ºC*
Min: *4,3ºC*

*10,9ºC* atuais.


----------



## vamm (18 Fev 2021 às 13:22)

Têm sido dias muito bons para secar roupa , com sol e nuvens altas. Hoje o destaque vai para o excesso de poeiras no ar, tudo o que é vista parece ter uma névoa.


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2021 às 16:00)

vamm disse:


> Têm sido dias muito bons para secar roupa , com sol e nuvens altas. Hoje o destaque vai para o excesso de poeiras no ar, tudo o que é vista parece ter uma névoa.



Chegaram as poeiras! 

Imagens do Terra hoje às 10h37 e 12h20 (partes direita e esquerda do varrimento, respectivamente):


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Fev 2021 às 19:28)

Boas,
Não choveu por aqui, tal como previsto, apenas alguma nebulosidade e poeiras.
Máxima de 15,6°c.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Fev 2021 às 20:41)

Boa Noite,
Por Arronches, o dia amanheceu com nevoeiro. As poeiras chegaram ao longo do dia.
Grande contraste entre Leiria e esta zona, principalmente de tarde. Saí de Leiria com um aguaceiro forte ao início da tarde e cheguei ao Alentejo com uma quantidade enorme de poeiras, mas praticamente sem nuvens. A quantidade era tanta que até me fazia impressão na garganta e não costumo ser muito suscetível a tal.
Pelo Satélite, pode-se dizer que esta frente em vez de trazer chuva trouxe poeiras aqui para as zonas a Sul da mesma  e de lá bem longe. Karim bem fotogénica!





Umas fotos do final do dia, modo Sahara! 
















Entretanto, para além das poeiras, começou a esconder-se entre as nuvens da frente que permanece estacionária no Vale do Tejo.




Visibilidade bastante reduzida. Hoje mal se viam até mesmo as serras mais próximas.





Enfim, a chuvada que apanhei em Leiria lavou o carro, mas logo de seguida as pingas que apanhei na zona de Torres Novas/Entroncamento estragaram tudo. 

*9,9ºC *atuais.


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2021 às 00:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Umas fotos do final do dia, modo Sahara!



Um ambiente sufocante, imagens surreais.


----------



## vamm (19 Fev 2021 às 14:08)

18ºC de pó e algumas nuvens, o sol vai espreitando pelo meio e está algum vento fraco


----------



## joralentejano (19 Fev 2021 às 20:29)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia com nuvens altas e algumas poeiras misturadas, mas não tanto como ontem. Nevoeiro matinal e ambiente fresco. Tem sido bom, nem muito frio, nem muito calor. 
Ao final do dia chegava uma linha de nuvens mais compactas bem visível no satélite. 





Máx: *16,8ºC*
Min: *6,4ºC*

*10,8ºC* neste momento. 



StormRic disse:


> Um ambiente sufocante, imagens surreais.


Sim, de vez em quando lá aparecem situações destas dando um cenário típico do deserto.  Obrigado!


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Fev 2021 às 02:57)

Boas, já se vai intensificando o vento por aqui também... Rajada máxima desde as 0h de 56 km/h. 45 agora.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Fev 2021 às 11:08)

Boas, as previsões estão a cortar muita da chuva à última da hora mas veremos... Continua o vento moderado a forte com rajadas, rajada máxima de 61 km/h às 08:07. 12.6ºC.


----------



## Agreste (20 Fev 2021 às 11:30)

entre 5 e 10mm... para o sotavento do algarve.
pra mim nem o aviso amarelo se justifica.

ar seco às carradas. Pode até nem chover, sequer.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Fev 2021 às 12:30)

Bom dia,
Vento moderado com rajadas fortes é o destaque aqui pelo interior do Alto Alentejo. Registei com a aplicação “Zephyr Wind Meter” uma rajada de *60,8km/h* há pouco. Só para ter uma ideia serve.  A minha casa está virada para Sul/Sudeste e não tem casas à frente que diminuam a intensidade do vento. Não é muito comum o vento ser tão intenso deste quadrante e portanto, parece que leva as janelas e mais coisas pela frente. 

De resto, nuvens altas e algum sol pelo meio. Mais nublado agora.
De madrugada talvez se acumulem uns 5/10mm. Sempre bem vindos!
Acumulados excessivos para estragar aquilo que está bom também se dispensam.

*14,6*C *

Bom seguimento!


----------



## efcm (20 Fev 2021 às 13:42)

Parece que a zona sul tem repelente...

Está difícil da frente entrar...


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Fev 2021 às 14:15)

Neste momento a frente não quer nada com a zona Sul. Até admira o IPMA ter colocado os avisos para Portalegre e Évora, provavelmente apenas porque começou a haver reclamações. Penso que não se vão justificar.

Sigo com vento com rajadas por vezes fortes ainda (58 km/h neste momento) e 14ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Fev 2021 às 16:02)

Agreste disse:


> entre 5 e 10mm... para o sotavento do algarve.
> pra mim nem o aviso amarelo se justifica.
> 
> ar seco às carradas. Pode até nem chover, sequer.


Também não sei se a frente vencerá esta massa de ar seco. Aliás os modelos metem a frente a morrer praticamente em Espanha ou melhor a abrir um "buraco" no sudoeste Espanhol/ Sueste Português, logo até é provável que parte do sotavento não veja é nada. Quanto mais a barlavento melhor nesta situação.


----------



## Illicitus (20 Fev 2021 às 16:16)

Tudo muito tranquilo em Lagos. Não caiu uma só gota até agora e mesmo o vento ainda não apareceu de forma significativa.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Fev 2021 às 16:20)

SpiderVV disse:


> Até admira o IPMA ter colocado os avisos para Portalegre e Évora, provavelmente apenas porque começou a haver reclamações. Penso que não se vão justificar.
> 
> Sigo com vento com rajadas por vezes fortes ainda (58 km/h neste momento) e 14ºC.


Também não me parace que se justifiquem os avisos, já tinha comentado isso ontem, será uma frente de chuva e ventos normais aqui mais para o interior.
Tudo calmo por aqui, encoberto e algum vento, só mais logo é que deve chover.
O acumulado mensal é de 123,5mm até ao momento.


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 16:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> Neste momento a frente não quer nada com a zona Sul. Até admira o IPMA ter colocado os avisos para Portalegre e Évora, provavelmente apenas porque começou a haver reclamações. Penso que não se vão justificar.
> 
> Sigo com vento com rajadas por vezes fortes ainda (58 km/h neste momento) e 14ºC.



Esperar para ver.
A descida da massa de ar polar até às Canárias é espectacular, veremos o que vai remover cá mais para norte:






A frente já entrou na Região Sul


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Fev 2021 às 17:06)

Rajada de 63 km/h agora por aqui, continua intenso com rajadas. Chuva nada.


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 17:22)

SpiderVV disse:


> Rajada de 63 km/h agora por aqui, continua intenso com rajadas. Chuva nada.



Ainda é cedo. Lembrar que o aviso para o distrito de Portalegre só começa às 18h.

Mas a frente já entrou no distrito, ainda não chegou é à capital, está lá perto:





Quase a chegar a Sagres e também já em cima de Sines e para norte nesse litoral


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Fev 2021 às 19:33)

A frente está prestes a entrar em toda a Região Sul. Veremos o que rende na região mais deficitária ao nível da precipitação. 
O que é certo é que, como os solos estão bastante cheios de água, toda a chuva que cair irá diretamente para as barragens, o que não é nada mau (mesmo que seja pouca).


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Fev 2021 às 19:41)

A frente continua estacionária, está desde manhã aqui na borda do distrito, vá lá  O vento já acalmou um pouco, rajada máxima de 63 km/h com média máxima de 10 min de 41 km/h.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Fev 2021 às 19:51)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A frente está prestes a entrar em toda a Região Sul. Veremos o que rende na região mais deficitária ao nível da precipitação.
> O que é certo é que, como os solos estão bastante cheios de água, toda a chuva que cair irá diretamente para as barragens, o que não é nada mau (mesmo que seja pouca).


A frente há muito que entrou na região Sul, só não chegou ainda ao interior.


----------



## Mr.Jones (20 Fev 2021 às 19:54)

Davidmpb disse:


> A frente há muito que entrou na região Sul, só não chegou ainda ao interior.


Nem ao litoral sul


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Fev 2021 às 20:18)

Os avisos foram retirados de Portalegre para cima, já nem o IPMA tem fé no evento.  veremos.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Fev 2021 às 20:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> Os avisos foram retirados de Portalegre para cima, já nem o IPMA tem fé no evento.  veremos.


Mas os modelos nunca deram nada de relevante para ao nossa zona, o IPMA fez bem em retirar os avisos, nem os devia ter lançado.


----------



## Agreste (20 Fev 2021 às 20:41)

zero precipitação em Faro...


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Fev 2021 às 20:43)

Agreste disse:


> zero precipitação em Faro...


Nem esteve previsto mais que isso para hoje.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Fev 2021 às 20:45)

Agreste disse:


> zero precipitação em Faro...


A frente só deverá chegar ao Sotavento na próxima madrugada...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Fev 2021 às 20:49)

Boa Noite,
Tarde de céu muito nublado, ameaçador por vezes, mas não passou disso. Tem sido mais o vento que outra coisa, mas já está mais calmo também.






Aqui, se chegar a chover alguma coisa é só de madrugada, mas não será nada de especial como tem sido sempre previsto. 

*13,3ºC *atuais.


----------



## vamm (20 Fev 2021 às 22:34)

O vento aumentou significativamente na última hora, com alguma rajadas bem fortes mesmo. Foi uma constante ao longo do dia, mas agora muito mais intenso


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Fev 2021 às 22:43)

vamm disse:


> O vento aumentou significativamente na última hora, com alguma rajadas bem fortes mesmo. Foi uma constante ao longo do dia, mas agora muito mais intenso


A frente finalmente parece estar a querer progredir para o Interior, no Sul. Neste momento já chove um pouco por toda a costa ocidental e a chuva já chegou inclusive a Lagos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2021 às 23:00)

Por aqui, algum vento mas o que tem sido mais estranho, é o barulho que faz o mar, parece que está levante mas não.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Fev 2021 às 23:21)

Lá vem a frente dar uma "vassourada" rápida na região sul e mesmo assim não sei se é geral. 
Ainda não tinha reparado na humidade hoje, mas o ar está realmente um pouco seco, nem parece que tem havido uma frente a descarregar muitos litros de água junto à costa.

Contraste Litoral/Interior bem vincado.

*11,1ºC* e 62% de hr por aqui. Portalegre tinha 49% ás 22h.

Na estação da Amareleja até desceu na última hora.


----------



## vamm (20 Fev 2021 às 23:22)

Bem, acabou de chegar e chove forte e feio! Não esperava que começasse assim do nada


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Fev 2021 às 00:05)

Ja se dissipou e nem chegou ao interior do Alentejo.  Incrível mesmo


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Fev 2021 às 00:58)

Belas rajadas por aqui de novo. Ainda à espera da chuva mas deve estar quase. Rajadas na ordem dos 50 km/h, com 13.7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2021 às 04:11)

Time-lapse de uma das mais inesperadas frentes, ou como se juntam uma massa de ar polar, um rio atmosférico e uma intrusão de ar seco poeirento (ainda não acabou, terá continuação).


----------



## Mammatus (21 Fev 2021 às 04:19)

No final do vídeo vê-se claramente a massa de ar pós-frontal frio a atingir a costa atlântica de Marrocos.


----------



## Agreste (21 Fev 2021 às 08:05)

2mm.

Intrusão de ar seco... choveu barro.

Prefiro que tenha sido um fiasco do que ter um enxurrada sem aviso.


----------



## Agreste (21 Fev 2021 às 08:20)

tinha escrito que após aquela chuvada de dia 6 andaria todo o mês sem chover... e assim se vai dar.
a posição das massas de ar é completamente desfavorável.

o inverno vai com 106mm... um inverno seco.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Fev 2021 às 10:27)

Choveu de madrugada, mas coisa pouca, apenas 6mm, não espero mais chuva hoje.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Fev 2021 às 10:53)

Agreste disse:


> tinha escrito que após aquela chuvada de dia 6 andaria todo o mês sem chover... e assim se vai dar.
> a posição das massas de ar é completamente desfavorável.
> 
> o inverno vai com 106mm... um inverno seco.


Eu não deitaria ainda o mês para o lixo. Parece-me que dia 25 terão uma segunda oportunidade aí pela zona. Veremos se a segunda é de vez!


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Fev 2021 às 11:39)

No Barlavento, mais precisamente na zona de Aljezur, ainda caíram quase 25mm, não foi mau.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Fev 2021 às 12:41)

Agreste disse:


> tinha escrito que após aquela chuvada de dia 6 andaria todo o mês sem chover... e assim se vai dar.
> a posição das massas de ar é completamente desfavorável.
> 
> o inverno vai com 106mm... um inverno seco.



Neste momento são 126 mm, o total do Inverno aqui em Faro!
Ainda estou pasmado como as barragens subiram o que subiram nessa semana de Fevereiro, e certamente subirá mais uns 2 metros até final de Fevereiro!
No final das contas foi mais um Inverno com apenas cerca de 50% do normal!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Fev 2021 às 12:41)

Agreste disse:


> tinha escrito que após aquela chuvada de dia 6 andaria todo o mês sem chover... e assim se vai dar.
> a posição das massas de ar é completamente desfavorável.
> 
> o inverno vai com 106mm... um inverno seco.



Neste momento são 126 mm, o total do Inverno aqui em Faro!
Ainda estou pasmado como as barragens subiram o que subiram nessa semana de Fevereiro, e certamente subirá mais uns 2 metros até final de Fevereiro!
No final das contas foi mais um Inverno com apenas cerca de 50% do normal!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2021 às 13:07)

A frente foi o expectável, por aqui, pouca chuva cerca de 2 mm e tal como o modelado pelos modelos, ao passar a fronteira a mesma ganhava um pouco mais de intensidade e os acumulados foram bem mais elevados na Andaluzia do que no Sotavento Algarvio, aqui ficam alguns desses acumulados:
Estepona 42.4 mm, 
Almonte  25.4 mm, 
Rota Base Naval  16.0 mm, 
Chipiona  16.0 mm, 
Cádiz 12.2 mm, 
Cartaya 7.6 mm 
Ayamonte 7.0 mm.


----------



## Luis Martins (21 Fev 2021 às 13:09)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Neste momento são 126 mm, o total do Inverno aqui em Faro!
> Ainda estou pasmado como as barragens subiram o que subiram nessa semana de Fevereiro, e certamente subirá mais uns 2 metros até final de Fevereiro!
> No final das contas foi mais um Inverno com apenas cerca de 50% do normal!


De acordo com o boletim do IPMA a 31 de Janeiro a estação metereologica de Portugal continental com menos precipitação acumulada era Tavira com 201 mm. Não é bom mas nao é nenhuma tragédia . Em 2020 era VRS António com apenas 108mm.


----------



## vamm (21 Fev 2021 às 13:36)

Nada de especial. Quando chegou caiu uma bela chuvada, mas 15min depois já não era nada. Tanto que os números mostram isso mesmo. Hoje é um dia de sol com desfile de nuvens, mais nada.


----------



## comentador (21 Fev 2021 às 13:38)

Boa tarde,

Alvalade do Sado com 8 mm, nada de especial, pois estava previsto muito mais, mas previsões são previsões e é assim mesmo, há sempre margens de erro.


----------



## vamm (21 Fev 2021 às 13:41)

Muito negro a norte, parece ser as células na zona de Grândola


----------



## vamm (21 Fev 2021 às 14:07)

Em Panóias, chuva forte neste momento. Nem se consegue ver daqui.
Para Aljustrel também muito negro


----------



## vamm (21 Fev 2021 às 14:25)

Mandaram-me este relato de granizo em Panóias.
Por aqui foi só um aguaceiro forte com muito vento


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Fev 2021 às 16:09)

Luis Martins disse:


> De acordo com o boletim do IPMA a 31 de Janeiro a estação metereologica de Portugal continental com menos precipitação acumulada era Tavira com 201 mm. Não é bom mas nao é nenhuma tragédia . Em 2020 era VRS António com apenas 108mm.



Boa tarde @Luis Martins
De acordo com os dados do IPMA desde 1 Dezembro até 20 Fevereiro caíram em Faro 126 mm de precipitação... 
Relato Faro porque é de onde eu e o Agreste relatamos... 
Ou seja por aqui foi mais um Inverno idêntico a outros!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Fev 2021 às 17:59)

Boa Tarde,
Aqui por estas bandas caíram *3.8mm*.  A frente que afetou o litoral dissipou-se por completo, aquilo que deu a chuva por cá foi uma pequena linha de instabilidade que por volta das 2 da manhã se formou no interior alentejano e que ainda deu uma boa chuvada, mas de rápida passagem. Até ao início da manhã ainda choveu qualquer coisa, mas tal como previsto, só já em Espanha é que a frente se voltou a organizar melhor.
Apesar de não ter chovido de forma a que haja alteração dos caudais dos cursos de água, há muita água por todo o lado.




Esta estrada tinha água a vir de todo o lado.












Algumas pequenos aguaceiros no horizonte.





Em relação aos valores por cá, estão assim:

*141mm *este mês na estação de referência.

Portalegre: *131.5mm*
Netatmo: *117mm*

Mês acima da média na generalidade, ao contrário de Janeiro que teve um contraste significativo entre as zonas de montanhas e as mais baixas.

O Ano Hidrológico na estação de referência desde dia 14 de novembro (quando apareceu) segue com *419.7mm*. De referir que falta o valor próximo ou acima dos 100mm registados no dia 20 de outubro e mais alguns mm's caídos até ao final desse mês e também os acumulados registados no início de novembro quando ocorreram chuvas fortes e trovoadas. A netatmo só nesses primeiros 4/5 dias do mês acumulou 87mm. Adicionando esses valores, o Ano hidrológico desde dia 1 de outubro deverá andar à volta dos 600mm.
Outros valores:
Portalegre: *654.6mm*
Netatmo: *481.2mm*

Vamos lá ver o que este ano a primavera tem para dar. Nos últimos anos, na generalidade, ao contrário dos invernos tem sido chuvosa, mas este ano pode ser o contrário. Ver-se-á.

O dia tem sido fresco e com algum vento. *10,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Fev 2021 às 19:48)

Estes são os acumulados da tempestade Karim pelo Sul, na rede IPMA:
Viana do Alentejo - 7,7 mm
Alcácer do Sal - 9,7 mm
Sines - 9,7 mm
Alvalade - 8,1 mm
Évora - 4 mm
Portel - 6,3 mm
Amareleja - 11,5 mm
Estremoz - 5,5 mm
Elvas - 3,3 mm
Portalegre - 5,9 mm
Neves-Corvo - 7,7 mm
Mértola - 6,6 mm
Martinlongo - 2,3 mm
Zambujeira - 8,4 mm
São Teotónio - 14,2 mm
Aljezur - 17,9 mm
Monchique - 6,6 mm
Sagres - 9,9 mm
Faro - 1,8 mm
Olhão - 2,3 mm
Tavira - 2,2 mm
Castro Marim - 5,7 mm
Praia da Rocha - 5,2 mm
Avis - 2,3 mm
Mora - 10,5 mm
 
Realmente, acumulados fraquinhos tendo em conta o que choveu por aqui...


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Fev 2021 às 22:26)




----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2021 às 23:22)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Estes são os acumulados da tempestade Karim pelo Sul, na rede IPMA



Bom trabalho! Estes acumulados cobrem os dois dias, ontem e hoje até que horas?



RedeMeteo disse:


>



Efectivamente, observando a actividade mostrada pela refelectividade do radar de Loulé, esperava acumulados maiores.
Barrancos saíu-lhe a sorte grande (ou pelo menos uma aproximação ao desejado).


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Fev 2021 às 00:22)

StormRic disse:


> Bom trabalho! Estes acumulados cobrem os dois dias, ontem e hoje até que horas?


Só hoje até à hora da publicação da mensagem.


----------



## Mammatus (22 Fev 2021 às 00:39)

joralentejano disse:


> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas fotos! 

A peneplanície alentejana irradia vida neste Inverno, em contraste à desolação que se via por esta altura em anos anteriores.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Fev 2021 às 01:27)

Mammatus disse:


> Boas fotos!
> 
> A peneplanície alentejana irradia vida neste Inverno, em contraste à desolação que se via por esta altura em anos anteriores.


Obrigado! 
Sim, felizmente este outono/inverno tem estado a ser bem diferente daquilo que temos tido nos últimos anos. Para além de se ver água a correr em muitos locais e estar tudo bastante verdejante, a Barragem do Caia está em valores que não atingia desde 2014. É sem dúvida uma alegria ver tudo cheio de vida. 
_____________
A noite segue fria e praticamente sem vento. Estão *4,2ºC *com 93% hr.


----------



## Illicitus (22 Fev 2021 às 14:31)

Depois de uma manhã de sol e céu limpo, eis que a chuva chegou de forma inesperada aqui a Lagos. 

A água já corre rua abaixo.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Fev 2021 às 15:52)

Boas,
O destaque de hoje vai para a mínima próxima de 0ºC, algo que não se tem tido este mês. Em termos de temperatura este fevereiro está a ser ameno, o que não foge muito á regra dos anteriores, mas ao menos tem sido mais chuvoso. Nestes últimos dias é que tem refrescado qualquer coisa, mas nada de especial e o mês deverá terminar com temperaturas a rondar os 20ºC.

Mínima de *1,2ºC*.

Céu limpo durante a manhã, mas a tarde segue com muitas nuvens. *13,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Fev 2021 às 19:08)

Illicitus disse:


> Depois de uma manhã de sol e céu limpo, eis que a chuva chegou de forma inesperada aqui a Lagos.
> 
> A água já corre rua abaixo.


De facto até nem estava previsto nada mesmo. A frente que afetou ontem e anteontem os Açores, segundo as previsões, dissipar-se-ia ao largo da costa portuguesa e a única coisa que chegaria cá era nuvens, mas pelos vistos a frente ainda acumulou algo em várias zonas do Sul, alguns até relativamente expressivos tendo em conta o que estava previsto. 

Até ao momento, os acumulados na rede IPMA eram estes:
- São Teotónio: 0,1 mm
- Aljezur: 0,3 mm
- Monchique: 0,9 mm
- Praia da Rocha: 0,1 mm
- Tavira: 0,1 mm
- Mértola: 0,1 mm
- Setúbal: 0,1 mm

A rede Wunderground, por outro lado, mostra-nos valores localmente mais expressivos, alguns bem acima de 1 mm:
- Praia da Luz: 0,5 mm
*- Lagos: 1,8 mm
- Corte Cibrão: 3,6 mm
- Casais: 3,9 mm
- Portimão (Bom Retiro): 1,0 mm
- Portimão (Cabrita): 1,3 mm
- Portimão (São Camilo): 3,5 mm*
- Portimão (Marina): 0,2 mm
- Sítio das Fontes: 0,3 mm
- Porches: 0,5 mm
*- Vale da Telha: 1,3 mm
- Arrifana: 1,2 mm*


De referir que estes são os acumulados da frente quente em dissipação e não propriamente do dia. É que, durante a madrugada e até por volta das 9 ou 10 da manhã, ainda caíram aguaceiros pós-frontais associados à Karim pelo Litoral Alentejano...


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Fev 2021 às 19:21)

Por aqui, tarde mais nublada e manhã com mais sol.

Máxima: 17.3ºC
mínima: 5.8ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Fev 2021 às 19:39)

Noite mais fria do mês, com mínima de 2°c.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Fev 2021 às 20:20)

Boa Noite,
Dia de céu limpo e algum vento de leste.
Algumas fotos tiradas hoje do ponto mais alto aqui das redondezas.
Panorama a Sul/SE:




Bem visível uma parte da Barragem do Caia já bem cheia, e Badajoz lá mais ao fundo:




Também visíveis as montanhas do Sul de Badajoz:




Para Leste e NE..













Máx: *18,3ºC*
Min: *2,9ºC*

Atual de *9,4ºC*.


----------



## vamm (24 Fev 2021 às 10:32)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Estes são os acumulados da tempestade Karim pelo Sul, na rede IPMA:
> Viana do Alentejo - 7,7 mm
> Alcácer do Sal - 9,7 mm
> Sines - 9,7 mm
> ...


A frente morreu quando chegou ao interior, é perfeitamente normal que os valores mostrem isso mesmo.

Por aqui hoje estamos com céu limpo, 14ºC, mas muito vento de S.


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Fev 2021 às 11:11)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Estes são os acumulados da tempestade Karim pelo Sul, na rede IPMA:
> Viana do Alentejo - 7,7 mm
> Alcácer do Sal - 9,7 mm
> Sines - 9,7 mm
> ...



Charneca, muitos desses acumulados no Barlavento estão errados, pois apenas viste o acumulado no dia 21, quando a frente nessa região entrou no final do dia 20. Por exemplo, Aljezur acumulou 17,6 mm no dia 21 mas a mesma frente deixou ainda 10,5 mm no dia 20, pelo que a Depressão Karim deixou 28,1 mm no total. Na verdade, a frente ainda rendeu cerca de 30 mm na Costa alentejana e Vicentina, o que foi razoável. No sotavento e interior Sul, aí sim deverá ser isso pois a frente já entrou no dia 21.

EDIT: Sines é o exemplo mais gritante, pois a frente deixou 28,8 mm só no dia 20, mais o de dia 21 fez ultrapassar os 35 mm. Bem mais que os 9 mm desses dados que colocaste.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Fev 2021 às 11:32)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Charneca, muitos desses acumulados no Barlavento estão errados, pois apenas viste o acumulado no dia 21, quando a frente nessa região entrou no final do dia 20. Por exemplo, Aljezur acumulou 17,6 mm no dia 21 mas a mesma frente deixou ainda 10,5 mm no dia 20, pelo que a Depressão Karim deixou 28,1 mm no total. Na verdade, a frente ainda rendeu cerca de 30 mm na Costa alentejana e Vicentina, o que foi razoável. No sotavento e interior Sul, aí sim deverá ser isso pois a frente já entrou no dia 21.
> 
> EDIT: Sines é o exemplo mais gritante, pois a frente deixou 28,8 mm só no dia 20, mais o de dia 21 fez ultrapassar os 35 mm. Bem mais que os 9 mm desses dados que colocaste.


Eu próprio já disse anteriormente que a precipitação era apenas relativa a dia 21: 


"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Só hoje até à hora da publicação da mensagem.


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Fev 2021 às 11:55)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu próprio já disse anteriormente que a precipitação era apenas relativa a dia 21:



OK, não tinha visto depois esse esclarecimento. Mas não deixo de referir que fica uma ideia errada, a depressão Karim em si deixou bastante mais do que parece vendo essa publicação. É apenas um reparo, são extremamente úteis as tuas publicações a resumir estes acumulados, o que agradeço bastante e acho que falo por todos aqui do fórum


----------



## Agreste (24 Fev 2021 às 19:56)

até ao dia 15 de março não se prevê precipitação importante no algarve.

se chover devemos chegar a 10mm.

estamos com cartas típicas de maio... trovoadas fracas com algum barro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Fev 2021 às 19:59)

Agreste disse:


> até ao dia 15 de março não se prevê precipitação importante no algarve.
> 
> se chover devemos chegar a 10mm.
> 
> estamos com cartas típicas de maio... trovoadas fracas com algum barro.


Não vejo nada disso... Só no evento dos próximos dois dias estão previstos entre 10 e 20 mm. Tenhamos alguma calma!


----------



## vamm (24 Fev 2021 às 20:11)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não vejo nada disso... Só no evento dos próximos dois dias estão previstos entre 10 e 20 mm. Tenhamos alguma calma!


Aqui para a zona, se for trovoadas como estão a prever, é provável que seja isso, mas trovoadas é uma lotaria autêntica


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Fev 2021 às 20:17)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não vejo nada disso... Só no evento dos próximos dois dias estão previstos entre 10 e 20 mm. Tenhamos alguma calma!


Neste tipo de eventos, é irrelevante os acumulados que os modelos preveem, não espero mais que umas trovoadas fracas localizadas, um ou outro dia.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Fev 2021 às 20:22)

Mas ainda não entenderam que o evento previsto nos próximos 2 dias não são trovoadas de primavera mas sim uma cut-off que já está em formação, a partir duma frente ativa? Normalmente, neste tipo de eventos, a precipitação raramente falha. Não tem nada a ver com os eventos convectivos do verão.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Fev 2021 às 20:42)

Boa Noite,
Dia de primavera com alguns cumulus a surgir durante a tarde.










Máx: *20,3ºC*
Min: *3,4ºC*

Boa inversão também no Recanto:
Máx: *19,2ºC*
Min: *2,4ºC*

Atual de *11,1ºC*.

Não espero nada de especial para aqui nos próximos dias, só poeiras.


----------



## Agreste (24 Fev 2021 às 22:23)

trovoadas de barro... não estamos na escócia.

https://regional.atmosphere.coperni...odel=ENSEMBLE&species=o3&level=SFC&offset=000


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Fev 2021 às 23:45)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Mas ainda não entenderam que o evento previsto nos próximos 2 dias não são trovoadas de primavera mas sim uma cut-off que já está em formação, a partir duma frente ativa? Normalmente, neste tipo de eventos, a precipitação raramente falha. Não tem nada a ver com os eventos convectivos do verão.



Não te chateies que é só barro...

Amanhã, espero bons relatos da @vamm .


----------



## trovoadas (25 Fev 2021 às 12:10)

Está uma linha de instabilidade muito restrita e orientada no sentido sul Norte
Começa a norte de Albufeira algures por Paderne e segue por aí a cima...

Paderne, Messines, Ourique, Castro Verde Aljustrel, Ferreira devem de estar a levar uma boa rega!

Por Albufeira já choveu um pouco ao início da manhã mas por agora até está bastante agradável, encoberto, vento fraco e  aguaceiros fracos esporádicos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2021 às 12:20)

trovoadas disse:


> Está uma linha de instabilidade muito restrita e orientada no sentido sul Norte
> Começa a norte de Albufeira algures por Paderne e segue por aí a cima...
> 
> Paderne, Messines, Ourique, Castro Verde Aljustrel, Ferreira devem de estar a levar uma boa rega!
> ...



Já ontem essa linha era mostrada pelo modelo da AEMET,, amanhã será a vez do Sotavento algarvio.  

Esta estação, perto de Ourique, já leva 6.6 mm. https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IOURIQUE3


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2021 às 13:12)

A estação do MeteoAlentejo em Aljustrel já leva 16 mm, em Almodôvar perto dos 14 mm. A estação perto de Ourique quase nos 11 mm.


----------



## vamm (25 Fev 2021 às 15:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não te chateies que é só barro...
> 
> Amanhã, espero bons relatos da @vamm .


Gostava muito de ter bons relatos, mas acho que a única coisa que posso relatar é que chove bem e sem parar desde as 8h. Os campos e estradas estão encharcados, há muitos lençóis de água nas estradas. Fui a Beja e apanhei chuva o caminho todo, por isso podemos dizer que a frente está bem estacionada, pelo menos onde ela está a fazer mais falta 

Quanto a relatos, olha, muito fraco. O céu tem todo a mesma cor, não há pipocas bonitas para mostrar e trovões ainda não ouvi nem um


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2021 às 15:09)

Segundo os dados das estações do meteoalentejo, já temos bons acumulados no centro do baixo Alentejo:
26,1mm - Aljustrel
23,8mm - Almodôvar
18,6mm - Castro Verde

A ver se a albufeira de Monte da Rocha sobe mais um bocadinho. Está ainda nos 26,8%.


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 15:38)

Acumulados horários até às 15h.
A frente localiza-se, com resultados a nível de precipitação, essencialmente na zona central do Alentejo, quer em latitude quer em longitude:


----------



## meteo_xpepe (25 Fev 2021 às 16:00)

Por Cuba até agora deu 11.9mm, agora parece ter cessado...


----------



## vamm (25 Fev 2021 às 16:04)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Por Cuba até agora deu 11.9mm, agora parece ter cessado...


Por aqui já parou


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2021 às 17:05)

Boas,
Tal como previsto, vai passando tudo mais a oeste. Aqui vão surgindo alguns aguaceiros fracos, na generalidade, e de lama. 
Caem uns pingos e é este o cenário atual para Sul:


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Fev 2021 às 18:01)

Boas, aguaceiro bem forte por aqui agora!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2021 às 18:07)

vamm disse:


> Gostava muito de ter bons relatos, mas acho que a única coisa que posso relatar é que chove bem e sem parar desde as 8h. Os campos e estradas estão encharcados, há muitos lençóis de água nas estradas. Fui a Beja e apanhei chuva o caminho todo, por isso podemos dizer que a frente está bem estacionada, pelo menos onde ela está a fazer mais falta
> 
> Quanto a relatos, olha, muito fraco. O céu tem todo a mesma cor, não há pipocas bonitas para mostrar e trovões ainda não ouvi nem um



Já é bom teres tido essa precipitação que tiveste e referia-me mais à precipitação do que propriamente às trovoadas que sempre tiveram uma probabilidade muito baixa de acontecer.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2021 às 18:09)

Boa chuvada que acabou de cair! 
Momentos antes de cá chegar, estava assim para SE:






Uma pequena surpresa, porque não estava mesmo à espera de chuva significativa, apenas como tem sido ao longo do dia com alguns aguaceiros fracos.
Estes últimos eventos têm sido uma desgraça aqui na zona.  No fim de semana passado a frente estacionou no litoral e depois desfez-se, hoje estacionou a oeste e amanhã segundo as previsões, a linha de instabilidade que vai atingir o Algarve e Baixo Alentejo faz a curva para W/NW e o Alto Alentejo fica à margem.


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 18:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Tal como previsto, vai passando tudo mais a oeste. Aqui vão surgindo alguns aguaceiros fracos, na generalidade, e de lama.
> Caem uns pingos e é este o cenário atual para Sul:



Situação bizarra, fica quase tudo no meio do Alentejo, e o Algarve praticamente a zero. Porque teria sido emitido aviso amarelo para o distrito de Faro até às 15h?


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2021 às 18:13)

StormRic disse:


> Situação bizarra, fica quase tudo no meio do Alentejo, e o Algarve praticamente a zero. Porque teria sido emitido aviso amarelo para o distrito de Faro até às 15h?


Provavelmente por precaução porque a frente esteve algum tempo constantemente a gerar ecos no norte do Algarve e podia surgir algo mais significativo. Localmente houve ecos intensos no Baixo Alentejo. 
Acho que o aviso amarelo para o Algarve se justifica mais a partir de agora. Têm estado a surgir algumas células intensas por lá na última meia hora e de forma repentina.


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 18:21)

Finalmente células a entrar na costa sul:









Será desta?











Radar de Loulé apagou-se...


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 18:41)

Está intermitente o radar de Loulé.

Células localmente fortes entraram no litoral entre Faro e Portimão, primeiros ecos vermelhos apareceram às 17h15.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Fev 2021 às 18:54)

Dilúvio épico por Loulé com granizo e relampagos....vai haver estragos!


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Fev 2021 às 18:59)

12.4mm por aqui, caiu muito mais do que estava à espera.


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 19:01)

trovoadas disse:


> Dilúvio épico por Loulé com granizo e relampagos....vai haver estragos!








Linha de células persistente com pouco movimento:










Relacionadas com esta frente fria:


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2021 às 19:14)

Esta estação leva mais de 70 mm https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ILOULM3 (um pouco fiável ou não)

Esta em Benafim leva 34 mm https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IDNS51


----------



## trovoadas (25 Fev 2021 às 19:16)

trovoadas disse:


> Dilúvio épico por Loulé com granizo e relampagos....vai haver estragos!


Chegado a Loulé está tudo calmo!
O forte foi no caminho na estrada da pedreira /fábrica do cimento/ Parragil...tive mesmo de parar pois era praticamente impossível circular. Das maiores chuvadas que já apanhei!
Em Loulé por agora não chove mas vêm-se relâmpagos não sei bem donde...


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 19:17)

Pode haver ali estações que estão a "exagerar", mas no geral está uma situação forte, parece que para continuar mais algumas horas:


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2021 às 19:17)

Bem, mais uma chuvada por aqui. As células que têm passado devem ter ecos amarelos, mas como não há radar de Coruche, só são visíveis ecos de fraca intensidade.
Situações localizadas, a estação do Recanto não tem nada acumulado.

*0.9mm* na netatmo, o que também é pouco para aquilo que tem caído com estes aguaceiros mais intensos.  
Nestas situações é chato não ter registado de precipitação no próprio local.


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 19:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta estação leva mais de 70 mm https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ILOULM3 (um pouco fiável ou não)
> 
> Esta em Benafim leva 34 mm https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IDNS51



Se isto for verdade, *61,5 mm* das 18h14 às 19h14 (*60 minutos*), aviso vermelho e desastre local. 
Vamos ver as outras estações.

*47,3 mm* em Vilamoura, no mesmo intervalo horário.

Alguém conhece a fiabilidade histórica destas estações?
Estou muito céptico em relação a estes valores isolados, não há mais estações a confirmar acumulados desta ordem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2021 às 19:28)

StormRic disse:


> Se isto for verdade, *61,5 mm* das 18h14 às 19h14 (*60 minutos*), aviso vermelho e desastre local.
> Vamos ver as outras estações.



A estação fica na zona que o @trovoadas se refere, já que a estação dista 3.5 kms da fábrica de cimento da Cimpor.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2021 às 19:31)

StormRic disse:


> Se isto for verdade, *61,5 mm* das 18h14 às 19h14 (*60 minutos*), aviso vermelho e desastre local.
> Vamos ver as outras estações.
> 
> *47,3 mm* em Vilamoura, no mesmo intervalo horário.
> ...


Essa estação que tem atualmente quase 95mm parece estar a levar em cheio com as células mais intensas.
Quanto a Vilamoura, o radar mostra um eco amarelo na imagem das 17:40h, mas ainda assim não parece estar sobre a localidade e de qualquer das maneiras é demasiado pequeno e não ficou estacionário para justificar um valor tão alto...


----------



## trovoadas (25 Fev 2021 às 19:34)

StormRic disse:


> Se isto for verdade, *61,5 mm* das 18h14 às 19h14 (*60 minutos*), aviso vermelho e desastre local.
> Vamos ver as outras estações.
> 
> *47,3 mm* em Vilamoura, no mesmo intervalo horário.
> ...


Essa estação está a Oeste de Loulé na zona onde apanhei o dilúvio! Pode ter atrofiado um bocado com tanta água mas é bem possível...marca 91mm agora


----------



## trovoadas (25 Fev 2021 às 19:34)

StormRic disse:


> Se isto for verdade, *61,5 mm* das 18h14 às 19h14 (*60 minutos*), aviso vermelho e desastre local.
> Vamos ver as outras estações.
> 
> *47,3 mm* em Vilamoura, no mesmo intervalo horário.
> ...


Essa estação está a Oeste de Loulé na zona onde apanhei o dilúvio! Pode ter atrofiado um bocado com tanta água mas é bem possível...marca 91mm agora.

Quando passei na zona a estrada já era um rio e descia água barrenta das barreiras. Foi impressionante! Ao estilo Valenciano...


----------



## vamm (25 Fev 2021 às 19:35)

Vamos lá ver o que chega aqui do que está a entrar no Algarve 



algarvio1980 disse:


> Já é bom teres tido essa precipitação que tiveste e referia-me mais à precipitação do que propriamente às trovoadas que sempre tiveram uma probabilidade muito baixa de acontecer.


Isso foi mesmo muito bom! Choveu sempre certinha, sem parar, e para os dias de sol que tivémos, foi bom voltar a meter mais uma águinha cá em baixo


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 19:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A estação fica na zona que o @trovoadas se refere, já que a estação dista 3.5 kms da fábrica de cimento da Cimpor.



A zona continua a ser afectada pela linha de células que pouco se desloca na sua trajectória:






Mesmo assim, aquela estação com acumulado que já vai nos *100 mm* não pode estar a funcionar bem, é demasiado (desejo eu...).


----------



## trovoadas (25 Fev 2021 às 19:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A estação fica na zona que o @trovoadas se refere, já que a estação dista 3.5 kms da fábrica de cimento da Cimpor.


Senão é verdade é quase! Um desastre na zona!


----------



## trovoadas (25 Fev 2021 às 19:41)

E por Loulé não chove à algum tempo...está concentrado a oeste...


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Fev 2021 às 19:51)

Por aqui, apenas alguns aguaceiros fracos, as células estão todas mais a sul.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2021 às 19:53)

trovoadas disse:


> Senão é verdade é quase! Um desastre na zona!



O Prociv tem uma ocorrência de movimento de massa em Parragil (Loulé).


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 19:57)

Continua a passagem de ecos laranja entre Loulé e Quarteira:


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2021 às 20:04)

StormRic disse:


> Continua a passagem de ecos laranja entre Loulé e Quarteira:




Os 110 mm podem estar subestimados, mas olhando ao radar, tem sido essa zona que tem levado com as células todas em cima.

Olhando ao histórico da estação, não noto nenhuma anomalia na mesma, já que em Dezembro, Janeiro os valores batem certo e depois tens outro dilúvio no dia 30 de Novembro nessa estação de 134 mm e nesse dia, existiu enormes estragos nessa zona também.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Fev 2021 às 20:10)

Trovoada a oeste e por Loulé tudo calminho...aguaceiros fracos e até apetece ir dar um  passeio com a calma que está. Situação puramente convectiva!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2021 às 20:33)

Benafim com um acumulado bastante jeitoso, já com 65 mm. A outra tem o dobro 130 mm. 

Faro parece que poderá ter alguma coisa e quem sabe Olhão, a ver se enche o túnel que meteram uma iluminação nova a ver se está preparada.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Fev 2021 às 20:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Benafim com um acumulado bastante jeitoso, já com 65 mm. A outra tem o dobro 130 mm.
> 
> Faro parece que poderá ter alguma coisa e quem sabe Olhão, a ver se enche o túnel que meteram uma iluminação nova a ver se está preparada.


Tal como disse ontem, falar em acumulados nestas situações, é como um tiro no escuro, nenhum modelo previa estas precipitações.


----------



## comentador (25 Fev 2021 às 20:46)

Boa noite,

Alvalade do Sado com 4,5 mm desde as 11:00 da manhã até há pouco tempo.


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 20:48)

Já passaram 40 minutos desde o final deste time-lapse, e a linha de instabilidade continua praticamente na mesma posição, algumas ondulações apenas.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Fev 2021 às 21:00)

Na zona teoricamente mais afectada não há nada de especial...as populações são no Alto. A linha de água mais preocupante é o vale do Parragil/Monte seco mas os estragos serão sempre mais a nível agrícola. Pelo que vejo é tudo muito circunscrito por isso para a ribeira de Quarteira não será problema. Se fosse mais abrangente e chegando à serra do Caldeirão a norte de Loulé poderia originar uma cheia relâmpago épica nessa mesma ribeira! Continua tudo muito calmo por Loulé eu diria até calmo demais...


----------



## Tonton (25 Fev 2021 às 21:12)

Circulação depressionária de superfície sobre o Algarve...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2021 às 21:13)

trovoadas disse:


> Na zona teoricamente mais afectada não há nada de especial...as populações são no Alto. A linha de água mais preocupante é o vale do Parragil/Monte seco mas os estragos serão sempre mais a nível agrícola. Pelo que vejo é tudo muito circunscrito por isso para a ribeira de Quarteira não será problema. Se fosse mais abrangente e chegando à serra do Caldeirão a norte de Loulé poderia originar uma cheia relâmpago épica nessa mesma ribeira! Continua tudo muito calmo por Loulé eu diria até calmo demais...



Em Quarteira (Vila Sol) e Vilamoura existe algumas ocorrências por inundações.

Esta estação em Vilamoura segue com 60 mm https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IFAROQUA2


----------



## Tonton (25 Fev 2021 às 21:13)

Ao nível dos 500 hPa, está centrado a sudoeste:


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 21:57)

Há mais de 4 horas que esta linha de instabilidade está a passar pela zona desde Loulé a Albufeira. Tem derivado para Oeste mas há certamente locais que estão debaixo de chuva forte há pelo menos três horas:


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 22:09)

Embora haja já estações privadas ou amadoras que registaram acumulados superiores a 60 mm e até mais de 100 mm, repare-se como esta situação passa completamente despercebida pela mera consulta das estações oficiais do IPMA:


















Os avisos amarelo para precipitação têm sido sucessivamente renovados e estendem-se agora até às 9h de amanhã !









A imagem de radar recente dá uma ideia da razão possível para este prolongamento dos avisos para os distritos de Beja e Faro:


----------



## RedeMeteo (25 Fev 2021 às 22:33)

Bastante chuva em Vila Verde de Ficalho, concelho de Serpa, junto à fronteira com Espanha 

http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/estacoes-online-2/dados-em-tempo-real-v-v-ficalho/


----------



## Tonton (25 Fev 2021 às 22:53)

Vê-se que chove bem forte na Beachcam de Altura:


----------



## Tonton (25 Fev 2021 às 22:59)

Tonton disse:


> Vê-se que chove bem forte na Beachcam de Altura:



Idem ali mesmo ao lado, na da Praia Verde...


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 23:20)

O Sotavento a receber células fortes na zona de Tavira:








Acumulados já superiores a 11 mm e a subir rapidamente.
Vai ser uma noite interessante:


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2021 às 23:38)

Por aqui, dia de céu nublado e sem chuva.

Máxima: 17.4ºC
mínima: 14.1ºC

Não parece-me que veja algo por aqui, mas poderá surgir algo.


----------



## Illicitus (26 Fev 2021 às 00:07)

Hoje a chuva também não parece querer nada com Lagos. Só de Albufeira para lá é que tem estado animado.


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2021 às 00:14)

Prognósticos?


----------



## aoc36 (26 Fev 2021 às 00:25)

Chove moderado a forte por Albufeira


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2021 às 00:50)

Alguns registos das trovoadas no Algarve:
Olhos de água: 

Albufeira:


----------



## frederico (26 Fev 2021 às 08:01)

Noite de chuva no sotavento. A estação de Tavira caminha neste momento para os 25 mm. Sendo assim, já fez a média do mês.

A ver se a estação de Castro Marim chega hoje aos 46 mm e faz a média do mês. Está difícil...

Com Fevereiro a ficar mais ou menos na média na generalidade das estações do sotavento, e com Dezembro e Janeiros secos, será mais um Inverno seco... quase todos foram assim nos últimos 20 anos e muito piores estariam as médias se não fosse o Inverno 2009-2010. Está aqui um tema interessante a ser tratado por estudos nas nossas universidades. 

Quanto a acumulados para o ano hidrológico, e sem contar com nenhuma surpresa até dia 28 de Fevereiro, as estações estão mais ou menos dentro da média graças a um Outono chuvoso. Se falhar a Primavera, será mais um ano seco a Sul, entre muitos desde o último ano chuvoso, que foi há sensivelmente dez anos...


----------



## trovoadas (26 Fev 2021 às 09:09)

Efeitos muito localizados da tromba de água de ontem...só notei alguns efeitos da fábrica do cimento para oeste, entre cerro da Picota e Boliqueime e nó da A2 de Boliqueime. Os pequenos cursos de água tornaram-se monstros ! Junto à N270 vêm-se alguns detritos e onde a água chegou nos terrenos à volta. Pontualmente devem de haver estragos em quintas/terrenos particulares. 
A ser verdade o valor registado pela estação próxima é só dos maiores eventos de precipitação extrema registados em Portugal. Mas é normalíssimo no Algarve...imagino quantos valores extremos já houveram e não foram registados.


----------



## frederico (26 Fev 2021 às 09:44)

trovoadas disse:


> Efeitos muito localizados da tromba de água de ontem...só notei alguns efeitos da fábrica do cimento para oeste, entre cerro da Picota e Boliqueime e nó da A2 de Boliqueime. Os pequenos cursos de água tornaram-se monstros ! Junto à N270 vêm-se alguns detritos e onde a água chegou nos terrenos à volta. Pontualmente devem de haver estragos em quintas/terrenos particulares.
> A ser verdade o valor registado pela estação próxima é só dos maiores eventos de precipitação extrema registados em Portugal. Mas é normalíssimo no Algarve...imagino quantos valores extremos já houveram e não foram registados.



Quais foram os valores desse evento localizado que surgia com bons ecos no radar?

Entretanto entre as 7 e as 8 horas a estação do IPMA de Sagres registou 11,6 mm. 

A parte principal do evento parece estar no fim pelo Algarve e a acção agora irá para a Andaluzia Ocidental. 

Nos próximos dias poderemos ter alguns aguaceiros localizados especialmente nas serras e interior.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Fev 2021 às 10:05)

frederico disse:


> A ver se a estação de Castro Marim chega hoje aos 46 mm e faz a média do mês. Está difícil...


A questão principal é que a estação de Castro Marim esteve várias horas sem registar precipitação no dia 5. Enquanto que as estações amadoras à volta acumularam entre 25 e 30 mm nesse dia, Castro Marim apenas registou um acumulado de 7 mm. Nas horas com mais precipitação, a estação nem registou nada, o que apenas vem comprovar o que disse. 
Assim sendo, se tivermos em conta esta realidade, penso que podemos garantir que Castro Marim já ultrapassou a média mensal.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (26 Fev 2021 às 12:00)

Atualização do evento aqui por Cuba: ontem 13.7mm + hoje 13.7mm
Choveu praticamente a noite toda!... Por hoje já não deve cair muito mais. Mais uns mm's e será o mês mais chuvoso desde que tenho a estação (e só tem 28 dias )


----------



## frederico (26 Fev 2021 às 12:50)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A questão principal é que a estação de Castro Marim esteve várias horas sem registar precipitação no dia 5. Enquanto que as estações amadoras à volta acumularam entre 25 e 30 mm nesse dia, Castro Marim apenas registou um acumulado de 7 mm. Nas horas com mais precipitação, a estação nem registou nada, o que apenas vem comprovar o que disse.
> Assim sendo, se tivermos em conta esta realidade, penso que podemos garantir que Castro Marim já ultrapassou a média mensal.



Por acaso nesse dia achei esse valor estranho, tendo em conta os valores de outras estações da região. Está assim explicado o que se passou.

A média para este mês na estação de VRSA nem chega aos 50 mm e é idêntica à de Março e de Abril, portanto Fevereiro deve ter terminado na média.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Fev 2021 às 13:30)

Alguns acumulados no Sul, na rede Wunderground (evento até ao momento): 
- Tavira: 33,5 mm
- Santa Margarida: 38,1 mm
- Pedras d'El Rei: 28,5 mm
- Santa Luzia: 24,9 mm
- Ayamonte: 14,2 mm
- Estiramantens: 16 mm
- Barroqueira: 21,8 mm
- Moncarapacho: 36 mm
- Fuseta: 28,4 mm
- Quelfes: 27,2 mm
- Azinheiro: 29 mm
- São Brás de Alportel: 50 mm
- Amendoeira: 44,9 mm
- Faro: 7,9 mm
- Cais Comercial: 1,5 mm
- Montenegro: 7,6 mm
- Patacão: 8,2 mm
- Quinta da Tôr: 38,3 mm
- Gilvarzinho: 133,8 mm
- Quarteira: 61 mm
- Praia de Quarteira: 22,1 mm
- Vilamoura: 81 mm
- Ferreiras: 19,6 mm
- Silves: 17 mm
- Tunes: 22,9 mm
- Galé: 12,7 mm
- Porches: 11,5 mm
- Carvoeiro: 5,8 mm
- Lagoa: 8,7 mm
- Ferragudo: 6,9 mm
- Portimão: 5,2 mm
- Lagos: 1 mm
- Vale da Telha: 1,7 mm
- Casais: 4,6 mm
- Serra do Caldeirão: 41,2 mm
- Benafim: 76,2 mm
- Mértola: 14,2 mm
- Almodôvar: 44,2 mm
- Favela: 25,7 mm
- Castro Verde: 30,7 mm
- São Martinho das Amoreiras: 11,7 mm
- Serpa: 16,3 mm
- Vales Mortos: 25,7 mm
- Vila Verde de Ficalho: 34,3 mm
- Baleizão: 26,4 mm
- Barrancos: 1,3 mm
- Aljustrel: 48,5 mm
- Zambujeira: 4,3 mm
- Areal: 6,7 mm
- Courela: 9,1 mm
- Sines: 2,3 mm
- Vila Ruiva: 27,3 mm
- Vidigueira: 21,8 mm
- Viana do Alentejo: 47,3 mm
- Amareleja: 10,7 mm
- Mourão: 7,6 mm
- São Manços: 16 mm
- Évora: 21,6 mm
- Montemor-o-Novo: 25,5 mm
- Alcácer do Sal: 8,2 mm
- Estremoz: 9,7 mm
- Vila Viçosa: 7,9 mm
- São Brás dos Matos: 4,3 mm
- Olivença: 2,8 mm
- Nossa Senhora da Graça dos Degolados: 3,6 mm
- Campo Maior: 0,3 mm
- Maranhão: 17,1 mm
- Galveias: 21,9 mm
- Crato: 9,4 mm
- Portalegre: 6,9 mm
- Castelo de Vide: 8,9 mm
- Estação de Castelo de Vide: 9,7 mm
- Valência de Alcântara: 1,0 mm
 

Interessante como o evento foi tão generoso no Sotavento Algarvio mas Faro ficou de lado...


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Fev 2021 às 13:47)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Alguns acumulados no Sul, na rede Wunderground (evento até ao momento):
> - Tavira: 33,5 mm
> - Santa Margarida: 38,1 mm
> - Pedras d'El Rei: 28,5 mm
> ...



Por aqui, registei 15 mm, passou mais a leste. Essa estação de Quelfes com 27.2 mm, pertence ao sítio de Quatrim e pertence a Moncarapacho e não a Quelfes.. A estação do IPMA em Olhão, acumulou 15.8 mm. 

Foi para compensar, o acumulado que Faro teve no dia 5, senão ficava muito díspares os acumulados.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2021 às 14:03)

frederico disse:


> Quais foram os valores desse evento localizado que surgia com bons ecos no radar?


A dita estação que está a oeste de Loulé e que apanhou com os ecos mais intensos e persistentes registou quase *130mm *ontem em pouco mais de 3 horas. É uma loucura, mas a estação não parece ter anomalias e começou a registar precipitação exatamente quando apareceram as células. Ou ficou avariada com tanta chuva ou então não sei. 
Pelos vistos já não é a primeira vez que tal acontece, pois no último dia de novembro quando ocorreram estragos em certas zonas do Algarve registou 134.1mm. Tal como já foi referido, o que não faltam são eventos deste tipo, mas que não chegam a ser conhecidos. Esta estação pode estar num local cujas caraterísticas são propícias para originar precipitação excessiva nestas situações...


----------



## vamm (26 Fev 2021 às 15:27)

Até à 1h, mais ou menos, não choveu nada, mas a partir daí choveu bem. As ribeiras para os lados da Aldeia de Fernandes corriam bem hoje de manhã.

O dia tem estado calmo, passou por aqui só um aguaceiro fraco de manhã, nada de especial, até o sol vai tentando furar de vez em quando.


----------



## frederico (26 Fev 2021 às 15:52)

Olhando para os acumulados de Espanha este ano o pessoal do Sul de Portugal nem se pode queixar que os eventos têm fugido para a Andaluzia. 

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/se...ancia_clima/balancehidrico/bhboldec202105.pdf

Tem chovido até mais no Algarve e Alentejo e hoje e ontem o cenário repetiu-se.


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2021 às 15:57)

O radar de Loulé tem uma zona cega num círculo à sua volta, até uma distância de cerca de 30 Km.
Esse círculo não atinge as zonas onde ontem terá caído a precipitação mais intensa a Oeste e SW de Loulé.
Os acumulados estimados pelo radar identificam uma zona pontual de valores horários em três horas que não me parecem superar os 70 mm.
Mas a resolução das imagens publicadas pelo IPMA é muito fraca espacialmente para conseguir identificar uma área onde terá caído a precipitação de maior intensidade (128 mm das 17h49 às 20h24), abrangendo as estimativas horárias das 19h, 20h e 21h. As estações mais próximas mostram precisamente acumulados à volta daquela estimativa (70 mm) naquele período aproximado. Na minha opinião e tendo em conta o historial da estação, há uma probabilidade elevada de o registo da estação ser fiável.

Acumulados horários:

Reflectividade:

Edição: cópia da tabela do registo da estação, entre as horas referidas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Fev 2021 às 17:08)

*Chuva forte corta EN125 no concelho de Loulé com inundações de garagens e espaços comerciais *


A chuva forte que se fez sentir ontem à noite e esta madrugada, afetou particularmente o concelho de Loulé.

Ao *Algarve Primeiro*, fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Faro - CDOS, avançou que Loulé, Quarteira e Vilamoura "foram os meios urbanos mais afetados, com inundações em garagens e espaços comerciais".

A EN125 esteve cortada ao trânsito até às 7 da manhã, na zona de Vale Judeu. Em Vilamoura foi registada a queda de um muro. Ao todo o CDOS fala em 26 ocorrências no concelho, que envolveram 23 operacionais e 10 veículos dos bombeiros de Loulé, GNR, Concessionária Rotas do Algarve Litoral e do Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil.

https://www.algarveprimeiro.com/d/c...es-de-garagens-e-espacos-comerciais-/36967-83


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Fev 2021 às 18:43)

Querem que eu acredite que caiu entre as 17h40 e as 20h10, cerca de 130 mm nesse local?
Apesar de ser óbvio para todos que em determinados locais choveu bastante... mas 130 mm em cerca de 2h30 não acredito minimamente...
Se calhar é a mesma estação que na outra vez registou cerca de 130 mm ou mais no outro evento.... 
Nem no levante espanhol isso ocorre... Ou raramente quanto mais aqui.. 
Ah já sei, a célula estacionou ai durante 2h30.. 
Já deveria ser evidente que em eventos de maior precipitação algumas estações sobrevalorizam a precipitação..


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Fev 2021 às 18:45)

Com essas inundações já durante a noite... Deve ter acumulado mais uns 200 mm... LOOOLL


----------



## trovoadas (26 Fev 2021 às 19:15)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Querem que eu acredite que caiu entre as 17h40 e as 20h10, cerca de 130 mm nesse local?
> Apesar de ser óbvio para todos que em determinados locais choveu bastante... mas 130 mm em cerca de 2h30 não acredito minimamente...
> Se calhar é a mesma estação que na outra vez registou cerca de 130 mm ou mais no outro evento....
> Nem no levante espanhol isso ocorre... Ou raramente quanto mais aqui..
> ...


Os 130mm são no total até às 24h penso eu... por volta das 21h tinha 91mm...mais ou menos em 2h30/3h
Pode haver um erro mas acredito que foram mais de 70 em 2h30/3h00. Passei à pouco no vale do Parragil/Monte seco e enxurrada foi enorme. Vi um muro caído e alguns quintais arrasados, no entanto a andar de carro e na estrada principal não dá para ter noção da verdadeira dimensão.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Fev 2021 às 19:25)

trovoadas disse:


> Os 130mm são no total até às 24h penso eu... por volta das 21h tinha 91mm...mais ou menos em 2h30/3h


 Minto...fui ver e às 19h34 de ontem tinha 91mm. Admitindo o ínicio às 18h é obra...talvez um pouco inflacionado mas que o evento foi forte isso não há dúvidas


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Fev 2021 às 21:52)

Eu acredito em valores na ordem dos 60 a 70 mm, não mais do que isso... 
E ao que parece é a mesma que na outra vez registou um valor absurdo de precipitação.. 
Um raio cai 2 vezes no mesmo sítio?
Hum.. Não me parece de todo!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2021 às 23:23)

Quanto à trovoada de ontem, aqui de perto de casa, num local com vista para a zona de Quarteira/Albufeira, fiz alguns registos. Nada de muito exuberante, mas deu para animar.
Fica aqui uma das fotos. Mais fotos aqui.


----------



## vamm (28 Fev 2021 às 13:10)

17ºC, vento fraco e em todo o lado diz que está muito nublado... nem por isso eheh


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Fev 2021 às 17:27)

Boas,
Máximas a rondarem os 17°c, e tempo já primaveril, com céu limpo de manhã e alguma nebulosidade de evolução durante a tarde, mas sem qualquer instabilidade.
Chega ao fim mais um inverno climatológico.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2021 às 20:27)

Boa Noite,
Fevereiro e também o inverno climatológico, despedem-se com um dia de primavera. Alguns cumulus e já se andava bem apenas com uma t-shirt.





Máx: *20,1ºC*
Min: *2,5ºC*

Boa amplitude térmica também na estação do Recanto:
Máx: *20,4ºC*
Min: *1,2ºC*

E na estação junto à Ribeira de Nisa, perto de Castelo de Vide:
Máx: *21,0ºC*
Min: *1,3ºC
*
Fevereiro termina com *141.3mm *na estação de referência.

*9,6ºC *atuais.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (28 Fev 2021 às 22:59)

Termino Fevereiro com 124.4mm 
E parece que quinta-feira há mais a caminho...


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2021 às 23:18)

não fosse o dia 5 de fevereiro de 2021... e o inverno teria rendido...

35,5mm em 3 meses.

o valor esperado são 242,2mm.


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2021 às 23:27)

não se espera qualquer precipitação importante até ao dia 16 de março.

a seca entrou de novo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Fev 2021 às 23:27)

Agreste disse:


> não fosse o dia 5 de fevereiro de 2021... e o inverno teria rendido...
> 
> 35,5mm em 3 meses.
> 
> o valor esperado são 242,2mm.


Faltam os mais de 50 mm de 30 de novembro que, segundo critérios antigos do IPMA, contariam para o inverno meteorológico. 



Agreste disse:


> não se espera qualquer precipitação importante até ao dia 16 de março.
> 
> a seca entrou de novo.


Não eras tu também que dizias que não iria chover até ao fim do mês no Sul? O que é certo é que choveu e os números dos últimos 3 dias não enganam...


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2021 às 23:30)

choveu imenso. 

4mm.


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2021 às 23:31)

choveu neste inverno 20% do valor normal.

a pressão sobre o consumo da água regressou.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Fev 2021 às 23:35)

Agreste disse:


> choveu imenso.
> 
> 4mm.


Em Faro não choveu muito, mas no resto da região choveu bastante. A 10 km de Faro houve acumulados superiores a 30 mm, localmente bem superiores a isso até... 

Não sejamos hipócritas: o inverno não foi nada mau no Sul tendo em conta o historial dos últimos anos e a pressão da água não aumentou, melhorou, e tal é visível no abastecimento das barragens. Agora falta ver se a primavera segue o caminho do outono e inverno ou se será como a de 2017 ou 2019. Só sei duma coisa: não acredito que seja como a de 2018 dada a sinóptica atual...


----------



## trovoadas (1 Mar 2021 às 11:05)

Agreste disse:


> choveu neste inverno 20% do valor normal.
> 
> a pressão sobre o consumo da água regressou.


A situação está algo complexa de analisar...basicamente as cut-off's baralharam tudo e deram um impulso nos acumulados ,essencialmente Algarve central e sotavento. Também houveram alguns eventos de precipitação orográfica(chuva fraca/nevoeiro) que acumularam bastante nas serras (interior). Parecendo que não essas precipitações contribuíram bastante para saturação dos solos e em alguma recuperação nos cursos de água/barragens. Agora sejamos sinceros, tirando as cut-off's da equação pouco resta...ora aí é que está o problema...é preciso prudência na análise e estar ciente que não existem milagres! É necessária muita prudência na gestão da água e aproveitar  esta "benece" que nos foi dada!


----------



## trovoadas (1 Mar 2021 às 11:17)

Agreste disse:


> não se espera qualquer precipitação importante até ao dia 16 de março.
> 
> a seca entrou de novo.



É necessária alguma prudência com essas afirmações...por exemplo no meu terreno na zona do Azinheiro que dista apenas de 13 km de Faro (para Norte) a terra está completamente saturada e inclusivé brota água nas fendas da estrada e valetas. Qualquer pausa de 2 ou mesmo 3 semanas será benéfica. Ainda assim poderá chover mais qualquer coisa esta semana e depois virá uma pausa que é quase certa. Após isso na última quinzena tudo é possível![/QUOTE]


----------



## Agreste (2 Mar 2021 às 20:08)

estatisticamente a quarta semana do mês é mais instável... 
mas estas cartas são iguais às de maio... umas trovoadas insignificantes.

a média da temperatura mínima nos últimos 30 anos anda nos 9,2ºC... vamos com 12-13ºC de mínima. 

o mês de março vai bater recordes de temperatura.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Mar 2021 às 22:42)

Sendo tu de Faro como eu, eu te pergunto. 
Desde quando choveu apenas 20% do normal em Faro. Sim o normal de 3 meses é de cerca de 240 mm em Faro, então como vais buscar que choveu somente esses valores.
Estas a dizer que caíram 48 mm em Faro nestes 3 meses...?
Não faz sentido nenhum.. 
Fevereiro : 81.7 mm
Janeiro : 18.7 mm
Dezembro: 28 mm

Total acumulado aproximado: 130 mm

Isso da cerca de 60% do valor normal. 

Quantos aos terrenos eles estão completamente saturados de água!


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2021 às 16:07)

Curiosidade, ou talvez mais do que isso:
https://www.ventusky.com/?p=38.16;-8.93;7&l=rain-3h&t=20210304/2100


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Mar 2021 às 16:26)

StormRic disse:


> Curiosidade, ou talvez mais do que isso:
> https://www.ventusky.com/?p=38.16;-8.93;7&l=rain-3h&t=20210304/2100


https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-marco-2021.10603/pagina-2#post-825196

Vá lá, não custa nada - fevereiro já passou!


----------



## Agreste (3 Mar 2021 às 19:48)

poeira no ar.
vai chover barro... se chover.



Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> então como vais buscar que choveu somente esses valores.



retira a precipitação do dia 5.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2021 às 20:41)

*Mais uma vez faz-se o apelo para que se publique no tópico relativo ao mês de Março*  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-marco-2021.10603/pagina-2#post-825225

Peço à moderação para que feche este tópico e se possível, atualizar os links que dão acesso aos tópicos de seguimento, pois muitas vezes não se dá conta e publicasse no tópico do mês anterior por esse motivo.

Obrigado!


----------

